# ***General Discussion Weather Thread #2 2018***



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2018)

Might as well start the spring weather thread off with a GFS Clown Map for next Saturday. 

Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 11, 2018)

...but we enjoy the colorful maps. It brings out the professional armchair speculators.


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 11, 2018)

It’ll never happen. I was outside today and actually got the first mosquito bite of 2018. Everything around here is nearly flooded and the ground is like walking on a sponge. Good times...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2018)

All the rain we have been getting has my septic system acting up.... Might be time for another dig and pump....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> All the rain we have been getting has my septic system acting up.... Might be time for another dig and pump....



Yeah, my back forty is kind of soggy. End of the line on the septic.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 11, 2018)

I ain't putting away any winter clothes, accessories, etc until late March.


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 11, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> It’ll never happen. I was outside today and actually got the first mosquito bite of 2018. Everything around here is nearly flooded and the ground is like walking on a sponge. Good times...



It's funny to me to always hear folks talking about a really cold winter to kill of the bugs. I don't care how cold it gets, mosquitoes and ticks will prevail!


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 12, 2018)

Greene728 said:


> It's funny to me to always hear folks talking about a really cold winter to kill of the bugs. I don't care how cold it gets, mosquitoes and ticks will prevail!



It doesn’t help that a developer cleared the 20 acres behind me and it’s a muddy swamp now.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2018)

Greene728 said:


> It's funny to me to always hear folks talking about a really cold winter to kill of the bugs. I don't care how cold it gets, mosquitoes and ticks will prevail!



The Arctic regions of Canada and Alaska are some of the buggiest places on earth. I've read old accounts of horses left out unprotected in Canada dying from the skeeters draining enough of their blood to kill them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Might as well start the spring weather thread off with a GFS Clown Map for next Saturday.
> 
> Ain't gonna happen.



I don't doubt it at all. The local already says snow showers Friday night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2018)

Greene728 said:


> It's funny to me to always hear folks talking about a really cold winter to kill of the bugs. I don't care how cold it gets, mosquitoes and ticks will prevail!



A cold winter doesn't kill the bugs. A warm February with a severely cold early March does knock them back a bit, but not kill them all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2018)

For you gardeners out there. Just because it's warm now doesn't mean you get to rush the Good Friday planting rule of thumb. 

https://www.ufseeds.com/learning/planting-schedules/georgia-vegetable-planting-calendar/


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 12, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> The Arctic regions of Canada and Alaska are some of the buggiest places on earth. I've read old accounts of horses left out unprotected in Canada dying from the skeeters draining enough of their blood to kill them.



The Alaskan state bird is the mosquito.  Some of them seem like they are the size of a small helicopter.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2018)

soil temps are up over 55, do I need to apply pre ermergent now?


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For you gardeners out there. Just because it's warm now doesn't mean you get to rush the Good Friday planting rule of thumb.
> 
> https://www.ufseeds.com/learning/planting-schedules/georgia-vegetable-planting-calendar/



I never do for the most part. Ill start tators  early but not much else


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 12, 2018)

Y'all can play in the yards fish about to move shallow.


----------



## Msteele (Feb 14, 2018)

*Winter isn’t over*

Seen some interesting data that the weather channel people were discussing this afternoon.  March looks to be potentially very cold.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2018)

Msteele said:


> Seen some interesting data that the weather channel people were discussing this afternoon.  March looks to be potentially very cold.


Yeah, we posted that in the last weather thread. The weather channel is late to the ball game. 

BTW, not all of March, just a good cold shot like we normally get just about every year. This is nothing new, they're just now figuring out what causes it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 15, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, we posted that in the last weather thread. The weather channel is late to the ball game.
> 
> BTW, not all of March, just a good cold shot like we normally get just about every year. This is nothing new, they're just now figuring out what causes it.



Yep.. Just about the time youth baseball opens up and we are ready for some warm weather we get blasted with cold.... Aint nothin like playing baseball and it spittin snow!


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 15, 2018)

I’m just ready for this grey dreary junk weather to break!
I’d take 30 degrees and sunny over this. Depressing!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 15, 2018)

Greene728 said:


> I’m just ready for this grey dreary junk weather to break!
> I’d take 30 degrees and sunny over this. Depressing!



Same here! Some extended sunny weather would be nice right now.


----------



## ryork (Feb 15, 2018)

> Aint nothin like playing baseball and it spittin snow!



Yep, sat out in a variety of "Spring" sports in flurries over the years with my two.



> I’d take 30 degrees and sunny over this. Depressing!



Me too!



> Some extended sunny weather would be nice right now.



Totally agree!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2018)

Five weeks til Turkey season starts. 
Let's hope this weather figures out what it wants to do before then.

If the climate models can be believed we will have average temps for the opening week period.


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 18, 2018)

This super warm weather this early makes me kinda spooky. The wife and I just returned from a road trip around Chickamauga and Guntersville for some campground ideas and places, and evidence still abounds in some of these areas of spinny things. Supposed to be near or low 80’s in spots this week. One extreme to the other.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2018)

N Georgia has had a great winter IMHO... it got cold in mid fall and stayed below average for the most part through January...heck we even got snow in the first half of DEC... its been a while since we could say that. I'm totally satisfied with this winter. Now just bring on a long spring and may the turkeys gobble every day!


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 19, 2018)

Supposed to be near 80 here tomorrow. I know that we will get a spurt or two of cooler days, but when should we start listening for the weather radios to go off and the skies to get dark?


----------



## fountain (Feb 19, 2018)

Where was that wild winter weather we was sposed to have around the 14?  It's wild now alright....wildly hot for febbyEarry...and this pollen!...I've been sick with allergy mess since last Thursday.  The yellow haze is fo real!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 20, 2018)

Planting by mid march yeyeyeye bass area already pre spawn yeyeye


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 20, 2018)

Local guy said cold snap coming first week of March.....said don't get lulled into thinking spring is here to stay. I just hope we don't get any wild severe weather.


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 20, 2018)

fountain said:


> Where was that wild winter weather we was sposed to have around the 14?  It's wild now alright....wildly hot for febbyEarry...and this pollen!...I've been sick with allergy mess since last Thursday.  The yellow haze is fo real!



To many people complained so" they" delayed it for a few weeks.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 20, 2018)

fountain said:


> Where was that wild winter weather we was sposed to have around the 14?  It's wild now alright....wildly hot for febbyEarry...and this pollen!...I've been sick with allergy mess since last Thursday.  The yellow haze is fo real!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 20, 2018)

fountain said:


> Where was that wild winter weather we was sposed to have around the 14?  It's wild now alright....wildly hot for febbyEarry...and this pollen!...I've been sick with allergy mess since last Thursday.  The yellow haze is fo real!



the last 2 saturdays were supposed to be a washout's in middle ga. Didn't get much of nothing. They can't predict what's going to happen tomorrow,today.


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 21, 2018)

Aaaaand we're back to running the AC.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Crakajak (Feb 21, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Miggy be bekinee watching this week.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 21, 2018)

Been running the AC three days straight each afternoon.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 21, 2018)

I have a bad feeling about the early Spring time thunderstorms this year. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 21, 2018)

Sunny and 75....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 21, 2018)

I  have never owned an AC unit. I'm loving this weather. And I'll take severe storms over a blizzard any day. The storm comes and goes. The blizzard keeps being dangerous for days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2018)

Bunch of cry babies.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of cry babies.



LOL...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 22, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of cry babies.


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 22, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of cry babies.



Not here boss man! I'm lovin it!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 22, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of cry babies.



I not cryin' atall. I'm lovin' it, too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2018)

In honor of NCHillBilly we sold our winder unit! bring on the heat!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2018)

Dang pollen's fallen.


----------



## DEERFU (Feb 23, 2018)

lovin' sleepin' with the winders' open


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2018)

yep quack the pollen count is in the high level, 109 yesterday.  Waiting on the next freeze to kill a lot of mosquitos I was swatting at last night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep quack the pollen count is in the high level, 109 yesterday.  Waiting on the next freeze to kill a lot of mosquitos I was swatting at last night.



It won't kill em.

Sorry.

Jis sayin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2018)

***This is NOT a forecast***

I stated earlier that around March 6th would be our last hoorah for cooler weather. Well, here is the GFS Clown Map for March 6th. Obviously too many days out to lend any validitiy to it at all and not reliable whatsoever, but I know how much you WWF's (Winter Weather Fanatics) love so see this stuff, so I'm sharing it.

My personal opinion? It would be nice to see the cold air go this deep into the SE one last time and the NAO is trending for a sharply negative trend around the first of March, so that would align with this one map (emphasis on one) but I wouldn't hold my breath for sub freezing temps or much in the way of blue colors showing up on the map when it is all said and done.

FWIW, I still have the sled. ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2018)

Beautiful morning on the 30132. 55 and blue sky's


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 23, 2018)

I've resigned myself to the fact that winter is done. Time to get ready for storm season and pray that no more communities near me get destroyed by tornadoes like a few years back.


----------



## fountain (Feb 23, 2018)

Walking through the woods, everything I brush up against turns into a yellow cloud of dust.  Got my eyes feeling like they will blow out at any time


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm taking my kids fishing tomorrow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2018)

Y'all keep the folks to our west in your thoughts and prayers today. A lot of people are facing flooding and potential Tornadoes.


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 24, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all keep the folks to our west in your thoughts and prayers today. A lot of people are facing flooding and potential Tornadoes.



‘Tis the season unfortunately. This beautiful weather this time of year usually winds up costing someone dearly.


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 24, 2018)

Just finished mowing and weed eating my yard. In February.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> Just finished mowing and weed eating my yard. In February.



Fun ain't it.


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 26, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fun ain't it.



At this point, let's just get it over with. Bring on spring and summer so we can look forward to fall.


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 26, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> At this point, let's just get it over with. Bring on spring and summer so we can look forward to fall.



I still wish for a little cooler weather. Not cold because my fruit trees are  flowering.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> At this point, let's just get it over with. Bring on spring and summer so we can look forward to fall.





Crakajak said:


> I still wish for a little cooler weather. Not cold because my fruit trees are  flowering.



Bunch of Nancys.


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 26, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of Nancys.



I believe the proper term is "malcontents".


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 26, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of Nancys.


I can always put more cloths on. Nobody wants to see me when I am in my wifebeater ,shorts, bandana,white socks and flip flops.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Feb 26, 2018)

Third straight winter without a sledable snow in far NW Ga.   I told my kid about the mexican's anti snow capability and also mentioned he's a Bama fan as well.  There's a 7 and 9 year old out for blood now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2018)

RinggoldGa said:


> Third straight winter without a sledable snow in far NW Ga.   I told my kid about the mexican's anti snow capability and also mentioned he's a Bama fan as well.  There's a 7 and 9 year old out for blood now.



Also tell them that their parents have them living in the section of Georgia that gets the least amount of snow per year than anywhere else in North Georgia, statistically. Even a place or two in Central Georgia get more annually than NW Ga. 

Tell them that you are sorry and y'all will have to move if they want to see a higher chance of sledable snow. 

https://www.currentresults.com/Weather/Georgia/annual-snowfall.php

The tradeoff is you can teach them the marvels of storm dynamics and turn them into exuberant spinny thing chasers. Buy them both a Canon XA30 and tell them they can be the next Reed Timmer.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Feb 26, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Also tell them that their parents have them living in the section of Georgia that gets the least amount of snow per year than anywhere else in North Georgia, statistically. Even a place or two in Central Georgia get more annually than NW Ga.
> 
> Tell them that you are sorry and y'all will have to move if they want to see a higher chance of sledable snow.
> 
> ...



Watched the GIF run twice before I noted the second tornado on the third run.  

If I am picking up and leaving my current locale, I'm moving to Amelia Island.  I ask my wife monthly if we can go.  She keeps saying no.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2018)

RinggoldGa said:


> Watched the GIF run twice before I noted the second tornado on the third run.
> 
> If I am picking up and leaving my current locale, I'm moving to Amelia Island.  I ask my wife monthly if we can go.  She keeps saying no.



Who wears the pants in your family?


----------



## RinggoldGa (Feb 26, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who wears the pants in your family?



It's to the point I don't even pretend anymore!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2018)

RinggoldGa said:


> It's to the point I don't even pretend anymore!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 27, 2018)

27* with frozen fog here this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> 27* with frozen fog here this morning.



You have a chance of snow coming around the 6th. Not that this is unusual for your area, and I know how much you love it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 27, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have a chance of snow coming around the 6th. Not that this is unusual for your area, and I know how much you love it.



There's actually a chance of snow on the local this Thursday night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> There's actually a chance of snow on the local this Thursday night.



I'm ready for lung choking pollen, hay fever, sinusitus and all that goes with the blooms of spring. Oh, and for fish biting like crazy.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Feb 27, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm ready for lung choking pollen, hay fever, sinusitus and all that goes with the blooms of spring. Oh, and for fish biting like crazy.



We had tree pollen counts over 600 for a day or two last week in NW GA.  Only 39 today.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 27, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, and for fish biting like crazy.



You've missed two good weeks if you haven't been out lately. Last week was one of the best I have had in 10 years for numbers and size.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 27, 2018)

Flurries on/off here today, storm coming in they nicknamed "the beast from the east"  Will see what happens


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Feb 27, 2018)

Where are you at where you are getting flurries?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 28, 2018)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Where are you at where you are getting flurries?



United Kingdom


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm going to have to build an ark if this continues.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> I'm going to have to build an ark if this continues.


Just put more air in your water wings


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2018)

clown map on the blue room


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> clown map on the blue room



Shhhhh, maybe if we don't talk about it, it will go away.


----------



## fountain (Mar 1, 2018)

I wish this heat and pollen would go away.  The little bit of rain we had could stay.  They being stingy with it


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2018)

Looks like we are set up for a beautiful weekend.... Blue skies and temps are going to be nice also!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Looks like we are set up for a beautiful weekend.... Blue skies and temps are going to be nice also!



Glorious!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Looks like we are set up for a beautiful weekend.... Blue skies and temps are going to be nice also!



Yep. Them long beards should be gettin frisky.


----------



## tcward (Mar 2, 2018)

Frozen stuff next Wednesday?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2018)

tcward said:


> Frozen stuff next Wednesday?



Somewhere.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 2, 2018)

Flurries here this morning. And 102mph wind gusts on Grandfather Mountain.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Flurries here this morning. And 102mph wind gusts on Grandfather Mountain.



No Thank ya


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 4, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Flurries here this morning. And 102mph wind gusts on Grandfather Mountain.




Booooooooo!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2018)

22 this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> 22 this morning.



It's a balmy 33 here. I think I'll put on my nanner sling and some sun screen and go mow the grass.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 5, 2018)

24 this morning. I want spring back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> 24 this morning. I want spring back.



38 here. You're just living too high up!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 5, 2018)

Skeeters where out yesterdee here


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 5, 2018)

Woohoo... More rain!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2018)

Snow showers in the forecast here off and on from tonight to Saturday morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 7, 2018)

Snowing here. It was coming a virtual blizzard earlier this morning. They're saying up to three inches by tomorrow morning in some places in the Smokies.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2018)

It was spittin snow early this morning in Mineral Bluff Ga. When I left around 2:30 the temp was 38°F. Can't wait to get back  up there in the morning so I can freeze the rest of my hiney off.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 8, 2018)

29 when I left this morning. Pouring big fluffy flakes. It's put down nearly an inch in the last hour.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Mar 8, 2018)

Got a very brief snow shower just before sunrise this morning in NW Ga.  Was enough to provide a very thin white dusting on roofs, table tops, trampolines, etc.


----------



## normaldave (Mar 8, 2018)

Snow pics?
https://twitter.com/Ella__Dorsey/status/971836949580468224http://


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 8, 2018)

I don't take pics of snow, any more than I would of rain. It's just normal business here for about five months of the year.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 8, 2018)

There’s a little FB talk going on about early next week....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 8, 2018)

Supposed to snow like Alaska here Sunday night-Monday. Yay. It's still pouring snow here right now for that matter. I want my spring back.


----------



## JBird227 (Mar 8, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> There’s a little FB talk going on about early next week....



One of the local channels just said "tremendous shear" and "spinning storms" on Sunday......


----------



## snookdoctor (Mar 8, 2018)

JB and JS have no mention of turbulent met events, and our local met wizards are silent. That usually means that you heard someone talking out the side of their mouth.


----------



## JBird227 (Mar 8, 2018)

snookdoctor said:


> JB and JS have no mention of turbulent met events, and our local met wizards are silent. That usually means that you heard someone talking out the side of their mouth.



I know, I thought it was wierd when he said it. Like he was trying to say strong chance of tornados without actually saying  the word tornado.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2018)

The SPC only shows a marginal risk of severe storms in extreme southern GA and northern FL for Sunday so far.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> The SPC only shows a marginal risk of severe storms in extreme southern GA and northern FL for Sunday so far.



New post is up in the Met Shack. 
It might get bumpy in a few more places than that. The low is in the gulf now, and what happens and where depends on the track it takes.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 10, 2018)

Hopefully by the time it gets to NE GA, the cooler evening air will pull some of the potency out. The folks in West GA always get it worse because they usually roll thru at the warmest part of the day.


----------



## jbird1 (Mar 12, 2018)

Anyone else getting a little sleet this morning?


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 12, 2018)

Nope. But I’m pretty sure we have a hurricane blowing through.


----------



## ryork (Mar 12, 2018)

Can verify there a few small flakes of snow zooming by in the 20 mph wind here in Bremen this morning.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Mar 12, 2018)

Light snow on Dick's Ridge in Rocky Face, GA area.


----------



## normaldave (Mar 12, 2018)

25 years ago, Blizzard of '93, mercy...time flies.
https://twitter.com/WX0PIX/status/973189102064553984


----------



## ryork (Mar 12, 2018)

Still very light snow falling here in the 30110


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 12, 2018)

Winter storm warning here. Yay.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 14, 2018)

Another couple inches of snow this morning. About the fifth snowy morning in the last week. Driving to work in a whiteout blizzard was fun. 25* with 30mph wind gusts. High supposed to be about freezing today. Lovely.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Another couple inches of snow this morning. About the fifth snowy morning in the last week. Driving to work in a whiteout blizzard was fun. 25* with 30mph wind gusts. High supposed to be about freezing today. Lovely.



On mountain roads ....Yikes!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Mar 14, 2018)

NC what is the elevation where you are getting the blizzard conditions that you had to drive in this morning?  Stay safe driving back also.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Another couple inches of snow this morning. About the fifth snowy morning in the last week. Driving to work in a whiteout blizzard was fun. 25* with 30mph wind gusts. High supposed to be about freezing today. Lovely.



You are an old pro at this stuff and you know it.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 14, 2018)

I got a new song for the Hillbilly to learn.  I expect it around the next campfire session.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 14, 2018)

JonathanG2013 said:


> NC what is the elevation where you are getting the blizzard conditions that you had to drive in this morning?  Stay safe driving back also.



Down in the valley at about 2500'. There has been nearly a foot of snow this week at the higher elevations. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You are an old pro at this stuff and you know it.



Yep.  I gripe about the winters, but you couldn't run me out of these old mountains with a stick of dynamite. 



northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I got a new song for the Hillbilly to learn.  I expect it around the next campfire session.



I don't think so. I'm not feeling that one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 14, 2018)

Anywhere from 6" to a foot in the higher elevations today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Anywhere from 6" to a foot in the higher elevations today.



 here's to warm weather and fresh tomatoes Hillbilly!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> here's to warm weather and fresh tomatoes Hillbilly!



I'm ready. 19* with a high wind advisory this morning. 
It'll be about the second or third week of May before I can put maters in the ground here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm ready. 19* with a high wind advisory this morning.
> It'll be about the second or third week of May before I can put maters in the ground here.



I'm ready for a fresh mater, bacon n unyon sammich.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Mar 15, 2018)

NC

What type of maters do you plant?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 15, 2018)

JonathanG2013 said:


> NC
> 
> What type of maters do you plant?



Different kinds. I've grown a lot of the heirlooms, and some hybrids, too. Parks' Whopper is probably my favorite hybrid. With the heirlooms, I've had good luck with Arkansas Traveler, Radiator Charley's Mortage Lifter, Green Zebra, Cherokee Purple, and a few others. My mom has a heirloom strain of Roma-type tomatoes that she's been saving seed from for decades, and I usually grow some of those, too.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Mar 15, 2018)

Grandma would grow Heirloom, Beefsteak, and better boy.

I have never had Cherokee Purple.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 15, 2018)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Grandma would grow Heirloom, Beefsteak, and better boy.
> 
> I have never had Cherokee Purple.


They're a big, meaty beefsteak type with a really good flavor, almost black colored. They are said to have been bred by the eastern Cherokees in the late 1800s-early 1900s.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2018)

March Severe Weather Thread in the Met Shack has been updated.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 15, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> March Severe Weather Thread in the Met Shack has been updated.



Swell. Welcome back, severe weather................


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 15, 2018)

I'll take a severe thunderstorm over a snowstorm all day long and twice on Sunday, for sure. Less dangerous, and doesn't last near as long.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 15, 2018)

JonathanG2013 said:


> I have never had Cherokee Purple.



one of the best tasting tomatoes I have eaten.

and Russian Pinks... those are great 'maters too.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 15, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll take a severe thunderstorm over a snowstorm all day long and twice on Sunday, for sure. Less dangerous, and doesn't last near as long.



I’m referring more to tornados and straight line winds. You can still see the path that the 2011 storms carved through my area. The neighborhood down the road from me was completely destroyed that day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2018)

The NWS SPC is coming in range for Monday and agreement is good for convective activity in the form of Super Cells. I have updated the Met Shack and encourage y'all to check it regularly for more updates as we get closer to Monday / Tuesday's weather.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2018)

Met Shack updated again.

If I am doing this multiple times in one day then I would advise you folks to pay attention.


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 17, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Met Shack updated again.
> 
> If I am doing this multiple times in one day then I would advise you folks to pay attention.



Paying attention. Spann and the gang really ramping up their discussion this morning. The dark side of spring


----------



## yelper43 (Mar 17, 2018)

Thunder and turkeys gobbling this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2018)

Greene728 said:


> Paying attention. Spann and the gang really ramping up their discussion this morning. The dark side of spring



GFS is off its freaking rocker this morning taking everything south to Florida for Mon/Tues. Nam and Euro are sticking to their guns. 

I won't update the Met Shack this morning but will allow this system to develop so the models get a better grip on it.


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 18, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> GFS is off its freaking rocker this morning taking everything south to Florida for Mon/Tues. Nam and Euro are sticking to their guns.
> 
> I won't update the Met Shack this morning but will allow this system to develop so the models get a better grip on it.



Any new info Mig?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 18, 2018)

Reports of tons of hail last night.  I've seen some pics this morning of what looks like a 2-3 inch snow in people's yards, but it's quarter and nickel size hail.

Sister sent me this pic this morning.


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 18, 2018)

Heads up Smokey. Y’all be prepared buddy!


http://www.alabamawx.com/?p=154610


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 18, 2018)

Greene728 said:


> Heads up Smokey. Y’all be prepared buddy!
> 
> 
> http://www.alabamawx.com/?p=154610



Watching and waiting buddy. Cleaned out the storm shelter yesterday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2018)

Whats happening


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 18, 2018)

Bad stuff in store for Alabama and northwest Georgia tomorrow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2018)

Met Shack Updated.


----------



## gunnurse (Mar 18, 2018)

Copy that, Miggy. Thanks. Part of two groups this year for storm reporting. Just went through Skywarn training, so this year I know what some parts of what you are speaking of means. 

I will be part of two repeater groups for ham radio and NWS spotter reports. This stuff is pretty cool to be so dangerous.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2018)

gunnurse said:


> Copy that, Miggy. Thanks. Part of two groups this year for storm reporting. Just went through Skywarn training, so this year I know what some parts of what you are speaking of means.
> 
> I will be part of two repeater groups for ham radio and NWS spotter reports. This stuff is pretty cool to be so dangerous.



That is awesome. Congrats on becoming a spotter and welcome to the group of insane weather nerds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2018)

Some healthy 35,000 ft top cells just east of Austin TX right now. Spawning STS warnings and producing confirmed 1" hail with the potential for 2.25" hail. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Wowsers, impressive towering cumulus to the east of the Austin skyline #atxwx pic.twitter.com/1lfkdmg2Hk</p>— Avery Tomasco (@averytomascowx) March 18, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 18, 2018)

Everybody's like "I can't wait for warmer weather," and I'm thinking, that's when golfballs fall from the sky and spinny things tear up trailer parks.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 18, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Everybody's like "I can't wait for warmer weather," and I'm thinking, that's when golfballs fall from the sky and spinny things tear up trailer parks.



Exactly!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 18, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Everybody's like "I can't wait for warmer weather," and I'm thinking, that's when golfballs fall from the sky and spinny things tear up trailer parks.



Not that often. I'd rather risk severe weather anytime than everything being gray, dead, and frozen. I would have no will to live if it was always cold and winter and gray and nothing grew. Seems funny that nobody cares about the dozens of people who are killed and injured as a result of winter storms and blizzards and hypothermia every year, along with all the property damage; and holler about wanting snowstorms?


----------



## elfiii (Mar 18, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Not that often. I'd rather risk severe weather anytime than everything being gray, dead, and frozen. I would have no will to live if it was always cold and winter and gray and nothing grew. Seems funny that nobody cares about the dozens of people who are killed and injured as a result of winter storms and blizzards and hypothermia every year, along with all the property damage; and holler about wanting snowstorms?



That's why I don't live where there's lots of snow.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Not that often. I'd rather risk severe weather anytime than everything being gray, dead, and frozen. I would have no will to live if it was always cold and winter and gray and nothing grew. Seems funny that nobody cares about the dozens of people who are killed and injured as a result of winter storms and blizzards and hypothermia every year, along with all the property damage; and holler about wanting snowstorms?



X2 in Kentucky. This place can be pretty in the spring, but will be totally desolate in the Winter. We dont even have pine trees up here to remind us what green used to look like.


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 18, 2018)

Spann now saying tomorrows event could become a PDS. You folks up in the NW corner keep your eyes and ears going tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Everybody's like "I can't wait for warmer weather," and I'm thinking, that's when golfballs fall from the sky and spinny things tear up trailer parks.


It may be bigger than golf balls. It was bigger than 3" diameter hail in SE Texas this afternoon. 







Greene728 said:


> Spann now saying tomorrows event could become a PDS. You folks up in the NW corner keep your eyes and ears going tomorrow.


It won't be just the NW corner.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2018)

Noted.

Thanks, Hugh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2018)

Y'all are gonna think I've lost my marbles when tomorrow shows up sunny and bright, but keep in mind that is just fuel for the fire. Even when it comes it may not be a mass organized front and could be widely scattered isolated cells, but some of those cells could be nasty. 

If you don't see anything tomorrow consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 18, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It may be bigger than golf balls. It was bigger than 3" diameter hail in SE Texas this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well fill us in man!


----------



## fountain (Mar 18, 2018)

Got us a little rain here now


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Mar 19, 2018)

There were some big boomers in the 31790 last night. woke me up a couple of times


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2018)

How much in my backyard?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 19, 2018)

I got skeeter bit this morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 19, 2018)

Y'all hang on down there in NWGA. Looks like it could get nasty tonight, for sure.


----------



## malak05 (Mar 19, 2018)

Just great what anybody in nw or north central GA wanted to hear...


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 19, 2018)

The first line has passed here in NW Georgia and the sun is coming out. Definitely what I don't want to see today.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> How much in my backyard?



Based on your screen name, a couple pints.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 19, 2018)

Weather channel is all over this one. It is looking ominous for us later today and this evening.


----------



## keithsto (Mar 19, 2018)

Give me winter back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> Weather channel is all over this one. It is looking ominous for us later today and this evening.



Do not expect a "line" of storms that you can predict when and where it will hit or arrive at any given locations. These cells will be random, scattered and violent as lift is favorable where this low deck cloud cover has blown out. Right now I am under clouds and drizzle and low 60's. If you are under the sun and mid to high 70's you are in the powder keg. 

I've included the current radar out of Alabama to show just how random and scattered they will be.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Mar 19, 2018)

Local schools in NW GA (ringgold, catoosa county) are paying attention, all after school activities including after school care at the elementary schools, are cancelled.  No band, no sports practice, all games cancelled.  Telling everyone to go home and hunker down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2018)

To expand on what Keithsto posted earlier 






ZCZC SPCPWOSPC ALL
   WOUS40 KWNS 191641
   ALZ000-GAZ000-MSZ000-TNZ000-200200-

   PUBLIC SEVERE WEATHER OUTLOOK  
   NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
   1141 AM CDT MON MAR 19 2018

   ...Severe thunderstorms expected over parts of the Tennessee Valley
   this afternoon and tonight...

   * LOCATIONS...
     Northern Alabama
     Far northwest Georgia
     Far southern Middle Tennessee
     Extreme northeast Mississippi

   * HAZARDS...
     Several tornadoes, a few intense
     Scattered large hail, some baseball size
     Isolated damaging winds

   * SUMMARY...
     Strong tornadoes, very large hail, and damaging winds are expected across parts of the Tennessee Valley and Southeast during the late afternoon and evening.

   Preparedness actions...

   Review your severe weather safety procedures for the possibility of dangerous weather today. Stay tuned to NOAA Weather Radio, weather.gov, or other media for watches and warnings. A tornado watch means that conditions are favorable for tornadoes to form during the next several hours. If a tornado warning is issued for your area, move to a place of safety, ideally in a basement or interior room on the lowest floor of a sturdy building.

   &&

   ..Grams.. 03/19/2018


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 19, 2018)

Here in Bartow county right on the red and orange line (map in the above post)  it's a cool 61 degrees, cloudy with sprinkles. I'm not going to worry to much unless these clouds break and temps start going up. Been cloudy all day. 

In North Alabama it must be clear and getting warm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2018)

AccUbonD said:


> Here in Bartow county right on the red and orange line (map in the above post)  it's a cool 61 degrees, cloudy with sprinkles. I'm not going to worry to much unless these clouds break and temps start going up. Been cloudy all day.
> 
> In North Alabama it must be clear and getting warm.



We have a cap of warmer air aloft keeping the cooler clouds and moisture in place for now. If that cap breaks then even with clouds dynamics can and will change rapidly as these isolated cells pop up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2018)

This embedded twitter link to the GOES-16 sat imagery shows you just how volatile the dynamics in these cells are. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">#GOES16 1-min VIS view of the tornado-warned storm moving across northern #Alabama - #alwx pic.twitter.com/yLnVZErvXp</p>— Dan Lindsey (@DanLindsey77) March 19, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2018)

Folks out I-20 around Carrollton need to pay attention just in case this one survives crossing the state line. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Hail is likely on the storm rolling eastward along I-20 in East Alabama https://t.co/a9DLuRG8gL</p>— James Spann (@spann) March 19, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2018)

For you folks in SOWEGA, I am impressed with how Kerri Copello is handling tracking your storms this afternoon. I'm not familiar with your tv stations, but have been watching her on twitter. If I were you that is the station and Met I would tune in to down that way. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">STRONG STORM ALERT issued for Dougherty & Calhoun County until 5 p.m. A strong thunderstorm is near Edison, or near Morgan, moving northeast at 30 mph. Dime size hail and winds in excess of 40 mph will be possible with this storm. @wfxl #gawx pic.twitter.com/nOFU9htZeq</p>— Kerri Copello (@KerriWFXL) March 19, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2018)

Hard rain just commenced here.


----------



## gunnurse (Mar 19, 2018)

Thankful that we have had a cloudy, rainy 60 degree day. Clear, sunny, and warm zapped us hard last time.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Mar 19, 2018)

just started raining here..... I can here lots of thunder to the west


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2018)

We expecting some rough weather here this later this afternoon.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 19, 2018)

Drizzling and calm here right now. Feels a little eerie.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 19, 2018)

Not squat in 30341.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks for keeping us updated HR


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2018)

This line of training supercells blew up about an hour and a half ago in NW MS and is now moving through NE AL on a ESE path. It is a mean bunch of storms that has already produced two funnels and a good amount of hail, some as large as 2.75". 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">555P- Storms with very large hail and tornadoes affecting northern AL right now. We are closely monitoring potential for storms to form farther south on the line and affect Central AL this evening/tonight. The pink-shaded counties are under a Tornado Watch #alwx pic.twitter.com/ZbjwMK37xt</p>— NWS Birmingham (@NWSBirmingham) March 19, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This line of training supercells blew up about an hour and a half ago in NW MS and is now moving through NE AL on a ESE path. It is a mean bunch of storms that has already produced two funnels and a good amount of hail, some as large as 2.75".
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">555P- Storms with very large hail and tornadoes affecting northern AL right now. We are closely monitoring potential for storms to form farther south on the line and affect Central AL this evening/tonight. The pink-shaded counties are under a Tornado Watch #alwx pic.twitter.com/ZbjwMK37xt</p>— NWS Birmingham (@NWSBirmingham) March 19, 2018</blockquote>
> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Appreciate it, just heard the report on the WR.


----------



## malak05 (Mar 19, 2018)

That beast part of line thats just north of cullman which has had confirmed tornados and baseball size hail is almost started tilting ESE at this point people need to track that one its nasty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2018)

It is time for folks in the NW sector of GA, from Cartersville south to Carrollton to start paying attention to your local mets and have your wx radio on. Be prepared to take cover when alerted. 

This line of brutal cells moving through N AL is moving closer to the Western border of Georgia and will enter and effect theses areas if it stays together. It has already dropped one tornado and has multiple reports of large hail across the state of AL thus far.

This line of storms is NOT playing. 

















<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">If these tornadic storms hold together, they will move into Rome around 9:30 and Cartersville around 9:50pm. @cbs46 We will be on Peachtree TV from 9-10PM tracking these storms! pic.twitter.com/7NTDcZUXQ6</p>— Ella Dorsey (@Ella__Dorsey) March 20, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 19, 2018)

Getting ready here in Flintstone. Local spotter saying its 20 minutes out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2018)

URGENT - IMMEDIATE BROADCAST REQUESTED
   Tornado Watch Number 15
   NWS Storm Prediction Center Norman OK
   905 PM EDT Mon Mar 19 2018

   The NWS Storm Prediction Center has issued a

   * Tornado Watch for portions of 
     Northwest and Central Georgia

   * Effective this Monday night and Tuesday morning from 905 PM
     until 400 AM EDT.

   * Primary threats include...
     A few tornadoes possible
     Scattered damaging wind gusts to 70 mph possible
     Isolated very large hail events to 2 inches in diameter possible

   SUMMARY...Cluster of strong to severe storms including a few
   supercells is expected to develop southeast through central Georgia
   tonight. Damaging wind, a few tornadoes and large hail will be
   possible.

   The tornado watch area is approximately along and 50 statute miles
   north and south of a line from 30 miles southwest of Rome GA to 65
   miles southeast of Athens GA. For a complete depiction of the watch
   see the associated watch outline update (WOUS64 KWNS WOU5).

   PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

   REMEMBER...A Tornado Watch means conditions are favorable for
   tornadoes and severe thunderstorms in and close to the watch
   area. Persons in these areas should be on the lookout for
   threatening weather conditions and listen for later statements
   and possible warnings.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 19, 2018)

What do you think the chances are that the model is correct about the worst cells drifting East-Southeast in that watch zone layout?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2018)

GoldDot40 said:


> What do you think the chances are that the model is correct about the worst cells drifting East-Southeast in that watch zone layout?



This watch area is not model driven. It is real time driven based on the storms now crossing into Ga from Bama. NWS will monitor intensity and if it drops significantly they will cancel the watch early. Until then everyone in the watch area needs to monitor the weather, keep your wx radio handy and be prepared to take cover.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2018)

Floyd and Polk tornado warned


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 19, 2018)

It’s on it’s way out up here. Reports of a brief touchdown in Dade County. Hope the rest of the night is quiet.


----------



## ryork (Mar 19, 2018)

We've moved to the basement!


----------



## malak05 (Mar 19, 2018)

ryork said:


> We've moved to the basement!




Hang in there buddy


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 19, 2018)

We are in extreme NW Coweta and the lightning N/NW is absolutely insane! Just relentlessly steady.


----------



## parisinthe20s (Mar 19, 2018)

I hate spring. Skeeters and tornadoes, i miss winter. Hopefully everyone stays safe


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2018)

Greene728 said:


> We are in extreme NW Coweta and the lightning N/NW is absolutely insane! Just relentlessly steady.



The radar on my app is showing lightning strikes 20 miles out in front of the storms. Crazy


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hope everyone rides this one out OK.


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 19, 2018)

Reports of extensive damage in Jacksonville AL. Prayers for everyone’s safety.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2018)

The lack of buoyancy is causing the rotational properties of these storms to collapse. Straightline winds and lightning will still be a concern for a while longer. 

Folks south of I-20 need to keep their wx radios by them through the night as this front progresses across the state. When it hits more favorable atmosphere it could fire back up and create havoc again. 

Y'all stay safe, time to hit the hay.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2018)

That was one wild ride into work from Paulding to Cartersville!!


----------



## DCHunter (Mar 19, 2018)

We just had golf ball size hail and a tornado supposedly skimmed just to the south of us.


----------



## gunnurse (Mar 19, 2018)

Looks like Douglasville is getting  torn up right now. Prayers sent.


----------



## malak05 (Mar 19, 2018)

I sit right between those 2 warned tornados as they entered about 15 miles from each of there tracks talk about threading a needle!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Mar 19, 2018)

We’re taking shelter at Hartsfield right now!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2018)

YankeeRedneck said:


> We’re taking shelter at Hartsfield right now!!



Stay safe and keep us posted if possible


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Mar 20, 2018)

All good now the hail and lightning was pretty intense here at ATL.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2018)

YankeeRedneck said:


> All good now the hail and lightning was pretty intense here at ATL.



What do you do at the airport?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 20, 2018)

Got a little hairy this morning.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 20, 2018)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Got a little hairy this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2018)

Hope everyone made it through the storms ok last night. 

What a way to welcome the first day of spring in huh?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 20, 2018)

Now that the storms are over, the weather apps have been clinging to an increasing chance of snow here tonight and tomorrow.  Springtime in the mountains!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Mar 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> What do you do at the airport?



I work for the big D


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2018)

Only in Georgia can you go from warm to cooler and drizzly to tornadoes with large hail and a ton of lightning to snow, all in a matter of a day or two. 

GFS and NAM agree on a dusting for N Ga from Blue Ridge on over to the east in the mountains and the EURO is more generous.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 20, 2018)

We're under a winter storm warning from tonight until Thursday morning. 3"-6" expected widespread, with over 8" in places, according to the locals. I'm getting about tired of this and ready for warm weather. We've had snow like five times in the last two weeks. The 18" on Mt. Mitchell just finally got melted off yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> We're under a winter storm warning from tonight until Thursday morning. 3"-6" expected widespread, with over 8" in places, according to the locals. I'm getting about tired of this and ready for warm weather. We've had snow like five times in the last two weeks. The 18" on Mt. Mitchell just finally got melted off yesterday afternoon.



You do know where you live,,,,,,right?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 20, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do know where you live,,,,,,right?



Yep. Not in the middle of the Southern Tornado Alley. By intent. 

Like they say, if you don't like the weather around here this time of year, just wait a minute.


----------



## ryork (Mar 20, 2018)

Got pretty rough here last night. Still without power at 11:30 this morning. Running a few essentials in the house on the generator since early this morning. Lots of GA Power and EMC trucks putting up new poles etc all of the place, roads blocked etc. Nothing more than a few limbs to pick up here at our place for which I'm thankful.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 20, 2018)

ryork said:


> Got pretty rough here last night. Still without power at 11:30 this morning. Running a few essentials in the house on the generator since early this morning. Lots of GA Power and EMC trucks putting up new poles etc all of the place, roads blocked etc. Nothing more than a few limbs to pick up here at our place for which I'm thankful.



Good to here


----------



## ryork (Mar 20, 2018)

Still without power at 4:45.  A bunch of GA Power folks not too far up the hill from me still, have been there all day I assume, and maybe some of the wee hours this morning too. A bunch of broken power poles and downed lines tangled with trees that got knocked down.  If anybody knows these guys, I appreciate what they're doing and I'm not going to say a word about why is my power still not on. I know they're doing all they can do and probably plus some. I'm sure there's a lot of complaining going on with the local Facebook contingent.


----------



## GIII (Mar 20, 2018)

Its very windy in north Hart co. this evening!


----------



## Sweetwater (Mar 21, 2018)

Ryork...
My inlaws live about 2 miles north of Bremen. They too were without power and still are as of bedtime tonight.
From what I understand...there is alot of damage near downtown...which was blocked off from both I-20 and from where the inlaws live off Baxter rd.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2018)

Need Flurrie reports from N. Ga this morning.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 21, 2018)

It's mostly a very light flurry here in B'ville.  The only accumulation is on elevated surfaces, and even then, only a dusting.


----------



## ryork (Mar 21, 2018)

Yeah, there were a bunch of poles knocked down on Old 27 just up the street from the First UMC, and then again right in front of MeadowCreek on McPherson St which turns into Shedd Road.  My property touches the northern boundary of the Bremen City Limits and Baxter Creek runs through my property. Probably close to being neighbors with them at least as how the crow flies. If you know where the mountain off Old Mountain Rd is, we live basically on the other side of it from Old Mountain Rd going towards Shedd.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Mar 21, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Need Flurrie reports from N. Ga this morning.



Nothing in NW GA right on the TN line south of Chattanooga. 

I'd like nothing more than to take off work and ride my bike up to the top of Fort Mtn and give a report but alas, here I sit at my desk.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2018)

If you can grab a pic of the flurries or accumulation on elevated surfaces that would be grand.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 21, 2018)

Taken out the window just now.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 21, 2018)

We're supposed to get anywhere from two to ten inches of flurries here by tomorrow morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2018)

Congratulations Hillbillybro... I know your a happy camper!!!


----------



## jbird1 (Mar 21, 2018)

Brief flurries in N Forsyth


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2018)

Good pics northgeorgiasportsman. Thanks.

Anyone else?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2018)

I would like to place an order for highs in the low 70s and no wind with clear blue skies for the weekend please.  Thanks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


> I would like to place an order for highs in the low 70s and no wind with clear blue skies for the weekend please.  Thanks.





That looks like what the weather is gonna be around here this weekend. And the birds are gobbling.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> That looks like what the weather is gonna be around here this weekend. And the birds are gobbling.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 21, 2018)

Hold on to your hats.. It's a gusting


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


> I would like to place an order for highs in the low 70s and no wind with clear blue skies for the weekend please.  Thanks.



Friday & Sat dry with lows in the 40's and highs in the 70's

Sunday a little damp north of the gnat line but temps remain tick and skeeter favorable. 

Overall should be a fair number of thunder chickens dropped this weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2018)

Watching our next favorable system for severe potential around the 31st. Currently projected dynamic parameters are lower than the system we just experienced, but it is 10 days out and conditions will change. Temperatures are projected to be much higher than this last system and no CAD effect will be in place, as projected currently, to suppress development. 

Will keep watching it and updating as necessary.

OH, and can someone please resize the pics a few posts back so the page isn't blown up.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 21, 2018)

Turkeys were gobbling here last weekend. Our season doesn't open until April 14, though.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 21, 2018)

This is sux. Already 10" of flurries on the ground at Soco a few miles from here, and it's supposed to snow all night. Right now 28*, pouring snow, and 40mph wind gusts.


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 25, 2018)

Apparently spring has been cancelled. SMH. 

And I know why. I bought a nice little aluminium bass boat about 3 weeks ago. I apologize to you all wanting gobbling birds and top water bass strikes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2018)

Should we ban all of those on here that booed when Spring arrived and wanted more cold weather?

I think we should.


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 26, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Should we ban all of those on here that booed when Spring arrived and wanted more cold weather?
> 
> I think we should.



I’m in full agreement!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2018)

I wonder if NC Hillbilly will comply with our request?


----------



## keithsto (Mar 26, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Should we ban all of those on here that booed when Spring arrived and wanted more cold weather?
> 
> I think we should.



No, we should ban those who wished for Spring then started complainin' bout allergies.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2018)

keithsto said:


> No, we should ban those who wished for Spring then started complainin' bout allergies.



I think we should ban an Admin for not fixing the pics on this page that blew it up causing us to scroll right just to quote someone else.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2018)

Don't tempt me.  I done seen on the news where some sheriff up north has done swore out an arrest warrant on ol' Punxsutawney Phil for being a liar.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think we should ban an Admin for not fixing the pics on this page that blew it up causing us to scroll right just to quote someone else.



We ain't on that page no mo. Quit your whinin'.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don't tempt me.  I done seen on the news where some sheriff up north has done swore out an arrest warrant on ol' Punxsutawney Phil for being a liar.


I just looked at the webcams from W. NC and there ain't nothing but a few patches of leftover melting snow. 


NCHillbilly said:


> We ain't on that page no mo. Quit your whinin'.


Then why is my page blowed up? Post #235 is doing it, and it is still on this page. Idjit. 

Are you a groundhog?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just looked at the webcams from W. NC and there ain't nothing but a few patches of leftover melting snow.
> 
> Then why is my page blowed up? Post #235 is doing it, and it is still on this page. Idjit.
> 
> Are you a groundhog?



Hopefully all them patches of snow be gone soon. I'd like to see a day at least out of the 40s. Supposed to get nice weather here later this week. 

And that page ended with # 250 and this page started with #251, idjit, unless you've got your stuff set up some weird way different from everybody else.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hopefully all them patches of snow be gone soon. I'd like to see a day at least out of the 40s. Supposed to get nice weather here later this week.
> 
> And that page ended with # 250 and this page started with #251, idjit, unless you've got your stuff set up some weird way different from everybody else.



The page I'm on starts with #233 and ends with the post you just made, #257 Idjiter.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The page I'm on starts with #233 and ends with the post you just made, #257 Idjiter.



You have some weird alternative universe GON going on, then. They are supposed to go 25 posts in logical increments, like 201-225, and do for everyone else. I bet you sure don't understand the "flop" posts in random spots on the page in the useless Billy threads.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 27, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> You have some weird alternative universe GON going on, then. They are supposed to go 25 posts in logical increments, like 201-225, and do for everyone else. I bet you sure don't understand the "flop" posts in random spots on the page in the useless Billy threads.



It's cause he's still running one of these.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> You have some weird alternative universe GON going on, then. They are supposed to go 25 posts in logical increments, like 201-225, and do for everyone else. I bet you sure don't understand the "flop" posts in random spots on the page in the useless Billy threads.



My GON setup is speshul and I don't read the Billy threads. They are useless.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It's cause he's still running one of these.



You shutup. 
I only use that puter for day to day stuff, when the weather gets rockin I use this setup.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 27, 2018)

When can us gardeners plant spring/summer crops? Are we over the frost yet ughhh!?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> When can us gardeners plant spring/summer crops? Are we over the frost yet ughhh!?



The average last frost date for Chatsworth is the week of April 21-April 30.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 27, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> The average last frost date for Chatsworth is the week of April 21-April 30.



Yeah but recent years ive planted as early as good Friday!  Just itching to get seeds in ground


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2018)

The train is awf the tracks... And it aint my fault!
what's fer supper?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2018)

Not of a great concern given how low severe parameters are with this system coming through tomorrow afternoon, it still bears watching given all of the ruckus it's causing this afternoon well to our west. 

Here's the Sim Rad from around 5pm to 11pm edt.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 2, 2018)

DDD with some interesting FB talk going on................


----------



## GoldDot40 (Apr 2, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> DDD with some interesting FB talk going on................



About what? Don't have FB...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> DDD with some interesting FB talk going on................



It's the GFS Clown map.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's the GFS Clown map.



Go ahead and post it............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> Go ahead and post it............



It's gone now, just like I knew it would be. 
The early morning GFS model is about as dependable as a screen door on a submarine.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2018)

Looks like Huntsville got hit hard by the line of storms tonight. 
Chattanooga area under the gun at the moment.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 4, 2018)

It’s weird. I’m right outside of Chattanooga and been getting warnings all night and it’s not done anything but drizzle rain and a little breeze.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> It’s weird. I’m right outside of Chattanooga and been getting warnings all night and it’s not done anything but drizzle rain and a little breeze.



Seriously? Its hammering Cartersville at the moment.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2018)

Power was out briefly...strong wind and some of that sideways rain. All's good now!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 4, 2018)

Thunder about shook me out of the bed when the front rolled through about 3:30 this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Thunder about shook me out of the bed when the front rolled through about 3:30 this morning.



3:30 is a good time to start the day anyways...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice little showers that rolled through last night.


----------



## blondiega1 (Apr 4, 2018)

If a tornado every hits here in the wee hours of the morning, please know that I didn't suffer.
I likely slept right through it.



.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2018)

Met Shack Updated

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=11162474#post11162474


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 6, 2018)

Supposed to be 22* and snow here tomorrow night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Supposed to be 22* and snow here tomorrow night.



I know how excited you are to hear that.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2018)

NCHB gonna build a snowman and whatnot this weekend


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> NCHB gonna build a snowman and whatnot this weekend



I wonder if he's ever built him a snow throne and put it to the test when his homemade chilli kicked in?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 6, 2018)

The last week here: shorts/longjohns/shorts/longjohns/shorts/longjohns.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2018)

A little tornado history map since 1950 I compiled y'all might be interested in. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=11163241#post11163241


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Rain/sleet/snow mix here now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Rain/sleet/snow mix here now.



And I bet you're still in your boxers and flippity flops too.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A little tornado history map since 1950 I compiled y'all might be interested in.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=11163241#post11163241



Very cool and informative!  Thanks Miggy.  It would be even cooler if you could click on each individual marker and get the date of the storm...


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Very cool and informative!  Thanks Miggy.  It would be even cooler if you could click on each individual marker and get the date of the storm...


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 10, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Very cool and informative!  Thanks Miggy.  It would be even cooler if you could click on each individual marker and get the date of the storm...



You can do that on the tornadoproject website.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2018)

snookdoctor said:


> You can do that on the tornadoproject website.



^^^What he said^^^

Not thrilled about the set up for this weekend. Been watching it since Sunday and the potential for some bad weather just isn't going away. 

Here's what Dr. Ryan Maue says about it thus far. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Upper-level (tropopause) signature is impressive Friday-Sunday as the very sharp trough digs along the Gulf Coast.   This looks foreboding for severe weather.  (@weatherdotus) pic.twitter.com/brVMiGTXwZ</p>— Ryan Maue | weather.us (@RyanMaue) April 10, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 11, 2018)

And possibly snow and high winds on the backside, great,


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 12, 2018)

Any more updates on this weekend's chances for severe weather?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> Any more updates on this weekend's chances for severe weather?



Go to this link and hit 'P' on your keyboard to see a forecast loop through midnight tonight to watch the projection of this beast coming to life over central Texas this evening. 

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/href/..._004hmax_max&sector=conus&rd=20180412&rt=0000


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 12, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go to this link and hit 'P' on your keyboard to see a forecast loop through midnight tonight to watch the projection of this beast coming to life over central Texas this evening.
> 
> http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/href/..._004hmax_max&sector=conus&rd=20180412&rt=0000



Whoa...........


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 13, 2018)

Is it time to break out the weather radios once again?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> Is it time to break out the weather radios once again?



Yep.

From our Book of Faces page;

With the amount of vertical shear and the strong potential for a secondary LLJ to set up along the frontal boundary (typical of spring and summer systems) there should be much greater agreement by this point in time to give us a better idea of what is to come.

Timing as the system enters Alabama ranges from around noon on Saturday to 7pm on Saturday. What the heck? Based on a slower development in Texas than anticipated I'm thinking the later times may be the ones to watch, however the NAM has gone in and out in suggesting a weaker cutoff low over N. AL during it's various runs yesterday which concur with the setup of a secondary LLJ and a second re-development line of storms after the first die out as they approached GA.

Looking at K-Index, Vertical Shear, MUCAPE the potential for that LLJ to form and considering the potential for a second line all while taking into account atmospheric cooling after sundown here is my best guestimate for what MIGHT happen.

Anywhere in the West Half of Bama over to Leeds and below Jasper to S. AL should be on their toes as this system rolls in. With the exception of SE quadrant of AL the storms should / could lose energy as they progress eastward through the night. HOWEVER, if the LLJ setup does materialize we could see a re-firing of storms along a more defined line moving into GA overnight. Areas to watch as it enters GA would be from Cartersville south to LaGrange an east to Atl.

The energy in S. Alabama would carry over into the SOWEGA quadrant of GA where ample moisture and warmth out of the GOM would keep those storms alive overnight and give a very good potential of STS's in that area as daylight approaches Sunday morning.

I know this isn't the kind of pinpoint timing and location opinions most of you would like to see, but nothing is solid at this point and time on this system with so much disagreement among models and so many varying dynamic development potentials yet to be seen as it matures coming across the plains and lower MS valley into the Gulf State region.

I will continue to monitor it as it shows it's real time potential on radar as my time allows and keep you updated from there.

Weather radios, weather radio app (WDT) and staying tuned to your local favorite Meteorologist is always advisable with any STS potential as storm cells may be isolated and scattered along this front and the potential for high winds, hail, heavy rain and an isolated tornado are not out of the question.

I wish I had more solid information for you, but there it is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2018)

Kind of tame as this system comes through Bama in the mid 60's to mid 70's. 

We are in the low 80's to low 90's in places and that may have quite a different effect on what we get when it reaches us. Let's hope not.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kind of tame as this system comes through Bama in the mid 60's to mid 70's.
> 
> We are in the low 80's to low 90's in places and that may have quite a different effect on what we get when it reaches us. Let's hope not.



Thats what I was thinking!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks for the pm for some reason I was unable to reply back. In the CSRA wind shears are our debils especially in April been known to blow campers into Clark's Hill Lake.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2018)

Waiting to see how folks in cave springs and Cedar town faired in the storm that moved through there earlier. 
As for the 30132.. We have gusty winds and lighting in the distance (probably heat lighting...lol) but nothing to worry about so far!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 15, 2018)

That junk is coming through here about midday. Then it's supposed to turn cold behind it and snow tonight and tomorrow-2"-4" in parts of the mountains and low temps in the 20s.  Rough after a couple of beautiful 70* spring days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> That junk is coming through here about midday. Then it's supposed to turn cold behind it and snow tonight and tomorrow-2"-4" in parts of the mountains and low temps in the 20s.  Rough after a couple of beautiful 70* spring days.



That sucks brother!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2018)

You folks down in SOWEGA keep your ears perked up. You got the potential for some spinny things down there this morning. Just took a screen shot o this one from two different radar sites and it is a couplet / rotation.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2018)

A good bow echo bringing some straight line winds and the couplet / rotation is still holding together. We REALLY need spotters in SOWEGA, because without them we have no way of knowing if this is just a low rotating cloud, a funnel or a tornado. 

I've highlighted the bow and the direction of travel of the rotation.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2018)

As I stated yesterday it could be particularly bumpy in S. & N. Carolina. Seems the NWS now agrees with me.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 16, 2018)

Had some severe boomers come through yesterday knocking trees down and taking down power lines in the CSRA.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As I stated yesterday it could be particularly bumpy in S. & N. Carolina. Seems the NWS now agrees with me.



It did get bumby in S Carolina yesterday.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 16, 2018)

Its a little nipply here a click east of Blood. 32 with the wind.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 16, 2018)

Spitting snow in the 30512 this morning.  Tops of the mountains are white.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 16, 2018)

Snowing pretty good here this morning. It was nearly 80 Saturday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Snowing pretty good here this morning. It was nearly 80 Saturday.


Muda shawt and flippity flop weather for you.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Apr 16, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Spitting snow in the 30512 this morning.  Tops of the mountains are white.



I'm in Blairsville right now. You're right, snow caps are plentiful this morning. Was snowing pretty good coming over Blood Mtn on the way up.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 16, 2018)

Coming down pretty good now.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 16, 2018)

Pouring snow and sleet here and everything is white.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 16, 2018)

Finally got in the 60s and the wind laid down.. doing some front porch beer drankn and watching the doves and squirrels at the feeder


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 17, 2018)

Come on October!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 18, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Come on October!



I'm agonna band you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2018)

nchillbilly said:


> i'm agonna band you.



lol!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 18, 2018)

Had snow on the ground yesterday morning, supposed to be 80  today.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 18, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Had snow on the ground yesterday morning, supposed to be 80  today.



Who knew Old Man Winter was a Clash fan?


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 18, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Had snow on the ground yesterday morning, supposed to be 80  today.



Thats a LOT  of snow!!!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 20, 2018)

28 freaking degrees when I left home this morning.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 20, 2018)

Had the ac on yesterday evening forgot to turn heat on overnight and it was 61 in the house this morning when we woke up ha!


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 23, 2018)

Tornado warning just went off for Rockdale county.


eta: Ch 2 just said that the storm in weakening.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2018)

Not much too these. elevation of cells are too high and tops are getting blown off by mid level winds so convective development is near impossible, thus why there isn't any lightning associated with these couplets like there would normally be. Still might get breezy, but I wouldn't worry too much about them right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2018)

There is a good cell couplet heading for Madison / Buckhead that does have lightning in it and the NWS hasn't said peep about it. 

It's the one I would watch if I were y'all.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 23, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not much too these. elevation of cells are too high and tops are getting blown off by mid level winds so convective development is near impossible, thus why there isn't any lightning associated with these couplets like there would normally be. Still might get breezy, but I wouldn't worry too much about them right now.



Yep, they just cancelled the warning.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 23, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not much too these. elevation of cells are too high and tops are getting blown off by mid level winds so convective development is near impossible, thus why there isn't any lightning associated with these couplets like there would normally be. Still might get breezy, but I wouldn't worry too much about them right now.



Looks like some around your area now and SE towards Athens.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Greene728 (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 25, 2018)

Buncha popcorn-chugging window likkers!


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## DCHunter (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## doenightmare (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Greene728 (Apr 26, 2018)

Oh. And it’s raining here. Gotta keep it on track you know.


----------



## sbfowler (May 1, 2018)

Need the board's help on the real chance of rain/storms on Saturday, May 5? Weather forecasts say 30 percent. Planning an outdoor graduation party and need the real deal. Asking for metro Atlanta/Gwinnett County/Snellville. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2018)

sbfowler said:


> Need the board's help on the real chance of rain/storms on Saturday, May 5? Weather forecasts say 30 percent. Planning an outdoor graduation party and need the real deal. Asking for metro Atlanta/Gwinnett County/Snellville. Thanks in advance!!



GFS says late in the afternoon / evening. Very late. NAM doesn't reach out that far yet. 

With only 30% chance go ahead and plan for it with contingencies, such as any outdoor event should have.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 2, 2018)

I took the NOAA / NWS storm spotter class last night up in NW Georgia. Man, was it ever informative!  I walked away with a lot of knowledge in regards to severe weather.


----------



## fountain (May 5, 2018)

Is it ever gonna rain?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2018)

fountain said:


> Is it ever gonna rain?



Yes... Yes it is!


----------



## fountain (May 5, 2018)

I sure hope so..and hope it's a lot sooner than later.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2018)

fountain said:


> I sure hope so..and hope it's a lot sooner than later.



Wash your truck.. Its a never fail rain maker!


----------



## SGADawg (May 5, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Wash your truck.. Its a never fail rain maker!



If it would guarantee rain, I'd wash your truck.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2018)

We need some storms to track... Most boring spring eva!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> We need some storms to track... Most boring spring eva!



Nothing showing for the next two weeks. Might be a sprinkle or three but the chances are minimal. 

Gonna be hot and dry. Hot as in the 90's for highs at times. 

Not my favorite kind of weather.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nothing showing for the next two weeks. Might be a sprinkle or three but the chances are minimal.
> 
> Gonna be hot and dry. Hot as in the 90's for highs at times.
> 
> Not my favorite kind of weather.



Mine either! I reckon it's getting about that time of year where you and I need to exercise that plan we made....... Just pull up camp and head north to NCHillbillys place!!! The land of no ac unit needed! You ready?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mine either! I reckon it's getting about that time of year where you and I need to exercise that plan we made....... Just pull up camp and head north to NCHillbillys place!!! The land of no ac unit needed! You ready?



Yep.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2018)

Besides... He loves us and he really loves surprises!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Besides... He loves us and he really loves surprises!!!


We are his favorite.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We are his favorite.



Thats what I'm sayin! He fergot my birfday card ... Again but its alright.. Im sure he will make up fer it with lots of food, beers, an too arm hugs when we git ther!


----------



## Crakajak (May 7, 2018)

Is it winter yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Thats what I'm sayin! He fergot my birfday card ... Again but its alright.. Im sure he will make up fer it with lots of food, beers, an too arm hugs when we git ther!



He's never given me a birfday card, but that's ok.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Patriot44 (May 7, 2018)

We are going to be headed up to NCHillbilly land in a few weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 7, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mine either! I reckon it's getting about that time of year where you and I need to exercise that plan we made....... Just pull up camp and head north to NCHillbillys place!!! The land of no ac unit needed! You ready?





Patriot44 said:


> We are going to be headed up to NCHillbilly land in a few weeks. Can't wait.



You might as well. Everybody else in the country has. At least I like y'all and you ain't yankees or revenuers.


----------



## ryork (May 7, 2018)

One thing for sure, I don't recall having to put this much water on my garden this early for a while.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> You might as well. Everybody else in the country has. At least I like y'all and you ain't yankees or revenuers.



All jokes aside, I'd love to shake your hand some day. You reckon you could brang me some of them French Fried taters...mmmhmm


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 10, 2018)

I'd share a tater with you any day.  We've got a GON campout coming up in the mountains, just sayin.......


Oh, and we're supposed to have a chance of severe storms here this afternoon.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 10, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'd share a tater with you any day.  We've got a GON campout coming up in the mountains, just sayin.......
> 
> 
> Oh, and we're supposed to have a chance of severe storms here this afternoon.



I'd take a severe storm as long as there are no twisty things. Yesterday at baseball practice, you could bounce baseballs on the dirt like rubber balls on concrete.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2018)

Miggy, you know anything about this? 
One of the Atlanta weathermen, also UGA alumni I might add.  posted it on his FB. 

"So the 18z run of the GFS is still bullish on a Tropical System in the Gulf in 12 days, You will hear me repeat the message, This is NOT a forecast, but a possibility we are watching.

Hurricane season begins on June 1st, but it is not uncommon to have a storm in May, especially in the warm waters of the Gulf of Mexico."

Just in time for my vacation.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Miggy, you know anything about this?
> One of the Atlanta weathermen, also UGA alumni I might add.  posted it on his FB.
> 
> "So the 18z run of the GFS is still bullish on a Tropical System in the Gulf in 12 days, You will hear me repeat the message, This is NOT a forecast, but a possibility we are watching.
> ...


The GFS does the same thing every year and it is always a bust. The GFS is not referred to as the GooFuS for no reason. The EURO runs the game in medium range forecasting and any Met worth his salt knows this. 

The Met you are referring too is a fool for announcing this garbage publicly. (sounds like Chris Holcomb)


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The GFS does the same thing every year and it is always a bust. The GFS is not referred to as the GooFuS for no reason. The EURO runs the game in medium range forecasting and any Met worth his salt knows this.
> 
> The Met you are referring too is a fool for announcing this garbage publicly. (sounds like Chris Holcomb)



Thanks!  
We just seem to attract hurricanes and tropical storms while at the beach. I ran out of fingers to count how many we have been through. And no it's not him. Guess again. Hint, he has a National Champ ring.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks!
> We just seem to attract hurricanes and tropical storms while at the beach. I ran out of fingers to count how many we have been through. And no it's not him. Guess again. Hint, he has a National Champ ring.



David Chandley? It's not like him to put stuff like this out there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> David Chandley? It's not like him to put stuff like this out there.



Well, he did.


----------



## Crakajak (May 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> David Chandley? It's not like him to put stuff like this out there.



He just likes messing with Mrs.22


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, he did.



Late in the month, "Tropical Development" does not mean hurricane or even Tropical Storm. What it does mean is a very active pattern of weather / moisture that is tropically influenced. AKA a very warm wet pattern, especially for Florida..

And yes, if you and Mr. Hornet22 are going to the beach it WILL be a wet week. That is just how Murphy's Law works.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Late in the month, "Tropical Development" does not mean hurricane or even Tropical Storm. What it does mean is a very active pattern of weather / moisture that is tropically influenced. AKA a very warm wet pattern, especially for Florida..
> 
> And yes, if you and Mr. Hornet22 are going to the beach it WILL be a wet week. That is just how Murphy's Law works.



Well, tell Mr. Murphy and his stupid laws that I'm bout tired of it. 
An he is welcome to keep it in Florida. I don't go down there much.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, tell Mr. Murphy and his stupid laws that I'm bout tired of it.
> An he is welcome to keep it in Florida. I don't go down there much.



It will be up the east coast of Ga & SC too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It will be up the east coast of Ga & SC too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2018)

If your garden drowns over the next week or so it ain't my fault. 

You have been warned.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 14, 2018)

Watch out for a tropical storm/hurricane around June 12, also, as I am planning on heading toward the Outer Banks.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 14, 2018)

I planted mine on a slight slope this year hopefully I don't lose anything yeye


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Watch out for a tropical storm/hurricane around June 12, also, as I am planning on heading toward the Outer Banks.


Murphy's Law


toyota4x4h said:


> I planted mine on a slight slope this year hopefully I don't lose anything yeye



You may not lose it, but you may have to go down slope lookin for it.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Murphy's Law
> 
> 
> You may not lose it, but you may have to go down slope lookin for it.



Its not a big slope but it does drain better than last years. Most of my seeds are up and ill tie things down in case ha!

I just spent some decent money on a nice drip irrigation system and finally got it all set up last week. Usually its pretty dry up here from here on would be funny if it washed all my work away


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its not a big slope but it does drain better than last years. Most of my seeds are up and ill tie things down in case ha!
> 
> I just spent some decent money on a nice drip irrigation system and finally got it all set up last week. Usually its pretty dry up here from here on would be funny if it washed all my work away



Well there you go. You have irrigation setup now, so of course it will be a deluge for a week and a half. 

Murphy's Law.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well there you go. You have irrigation setup now, so of course it will be a deluge for a week and a half.
> 
> Murphy's Law.



Exactly. I usually let nature do it for me but last few years have been dry. Im sure now itll be an unseasonably wet summer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Exactly. I usually let nature do it for me but last few years have been dry. Im sure now itll be an unseasonably wet summer


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 14, 2018)

Miggy, I'm supposed to be fishing with a certain hillbilly from North Carolina this weekend in the Smokies.  Are we gonna need to build an ark?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Miggy, I'm supposed to be fishing with a certain hillbilly from North Carolina this weekend in the Smokies.  Are we gonna need to build an ark?



I'd take chest waders and an anchor.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 14, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Miggy, I'm supposed to be fishing with a certain hillbilly from North Carolina this weekend in the Smokies.  Are we gonna need to build an ark?



Last I looked it was just 70%-80%.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 14, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Last I looked it was just 70%-80%.



The last time I camped on Snowbird, it rained so much that I put my waders on and didn't take them off for 3 days.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 14, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> The last time I camped on Snowbird, it rained so much that I put my waders on and didn't take them off for 3 days.



We'll keep an eye on the forecast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Last I looked it was just 70%-80%.



Thats only a 20 to 30 % chance it wont rain.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> The last time I camped on Snowbird, it rained so much that I put my waders on and didn't take them off for 3 days.



 I bet yo feet wuz a stankin!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2018)

Bring on the rain!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2018)

Just got a little bitty shower south of ATL.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2018)

It's on it's way. Going to be coming through in bands, one after the other, for days on end. Just enough to keep you from getting anything productive done outdoors.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's on it's way. Going to be coming through in bands, one after the other, for days on end. Just enough to keep you from getting anything productive done outdoors.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 15, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thats only a 20 to 30 % chance it wont rain.



They're saying 3"-4" now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> They're saying 3"-4" now.



But only 70% of the time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 15, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But only 70% of the time.



It's 80% -100% now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's 80% -100% now.



That'll teach you to listen to the locals.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 15, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That'll teach you to listen to the locals.



NOAA ain't all that local.


----------



## crackerdave (May 15, 2018)

Any forecast for Memorial weekend,or is that too far ahead?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2018)

crackerdave said:


> Any forecast for Memorial weekend,or is that too far ahead?
> 
> pm incoming



Too far ahead.


----------



## potenza (May 16, 2018)

Run, were all going to drown.. it will rain two inches


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 16, 2018)

I have begun to develop vestigial gills.


----------



## doenightmare (May 16, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have begun to develop vestigial gills.



You know they make a cream for that?


----------



## mguthrie (May 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's on it's way. Going to be coming through in bands, one after the other, for days on end. Just enough to keep you from getting anything productive done outdoors.



Yep. I'm framing a house in campton. We got the whole day in yesterday. This morning it was raining good at my house and looked to be headed that way so I canceled work for today. We're all driving and hour or so to the job. Don't want to drive that far just to go home.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's on it's way. Going to be coming through in bands, one after the other, for days on end. Just enough to keep you from getting anything productive done outdoors.



The band here started about lunch yesterday and hasn't stopped since.


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> The band here started about lunch yesterday and hasn't stopped since.



Hope they play good music if you have to listen to them that long


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Hope they play good music if you have to listen to them that long


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2018)

Da rain aint showing up in the 30132 ... Going to force me to water the garden!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Da rain aint showing up in the 30132 ... Going to force me to water the garden!



I'll text you some rain later on today.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 18, 2018)

Weve had some but not enough to worry with washing my garden away..yet at least. Last night we got a slow steady soaker for about an hour.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Weve had some but not enough to worry with washing my garden away..yet at least. Last night we got a slow steady soaker for about an hour.



It'll be forever before we get a mater worth a flip with all this moisture.


----------



## 3ringer (May 18, 2018)

Thinking about digging my garden up and planting rice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2018)

3ringer said:


> Thinking about digging my garden up and planting rice.



Baiting for ducks.


----------



## Crakajak (May 18, 2018)

I think I have some fish in my rain puddles .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll text you some rain later on today.



Please do


----------



## elfiii (May 18, 2018)

For all the hoopty do and fanfare the "rain" has been a non event so far in 30341 and 30024.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 18, 2018)

elfiii said:


> For all the hoopty do and fanfare the "rain" has been a non event so far in 30341 and 30024.



We are pretty much flooded out here. It has rained for days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> We are pretty much flooded out here. It has rained for days.



Did your garden change zip codes?


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 18, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did your garden change zip codes?



Just now getting time to plant gardens here. We had frost week before last.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 18, 2018)

Ok might lose the garden tonight. Earlier it came a flash monsoon and currently its coming down by the feet.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 18, 2018)

Yep I’d be surprised if anything survived tonight. Right now sitting at 4” on the porch


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 19, 2018)

A couple places around here have gotten 10"-12" or more over the last few days.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 19, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> A couple places around here have gotten 10"-12" or more over the last few days.



I see they've closed a section of I-26 due to flooding and mudslides.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 20, 2018)

Just had a very strong storm pop in northern Heard county. Good bit of hail from pea to dime size.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> Just had a very strong storm pop in northern Heard county. Good bit of hail from pea to dime size.



North Paulding ain't hittin on nothin when it comes to rain! We got a sprinkle or two over the last week.....other than that...notta!


----------



## Patriot44 (May 21, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> North Paulding ain't hittin on nothin when it comes to rain! We got a sprinkle or two over the last week.....other than that...notta!



It must be gulley washin up stream because how the lake is full is beyond me.


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 21, 2018)

Not looking good for this Memorial Day Weekend. Going to be a bust nearly everywhere in the Southeast...especially the beaches. Umbrella sales are going to be the only hot commodity.


----------



## Greene728 (May 22, 2018)

GoldDot40 said:


> Not looking good for this Memorial Day Weekend. Going to be a bust nearly everywhere in the Southeast...especially the beaches. Umbrella sales are going to be the only hot commodity.



Yep. We managed to get a prime camping reservation so it’s about par for the course. And now they are talking tropical system.


----------



## keithsto (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Flatlander (May 23, 2018)

If I didnt have 3 sets of kitchen cabinets to spray, we wouldnt be getting this rain, so...you can thank me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2018)

Flatlander said:


> If I didnt have 3 sets of kitchen cabinets to spray, we wouldnt be getting this rain, so...you can thank me.



I was fixin to have to water my garden. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## crackerdave (May 23, 2018)

My blueberry crop is saved!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2018)

Okie Dokey, so we have a big spinny that the Messicans are gonna send us from the Yucatan in a few days. The question is, how strong will it be and where will it come ashore?

A few notes then I'll post pretty pics.

#1 - Remember the strongest winds of a Hurricane are at the landfall point and all points to the east (that would be to your right on the map ;-) ) Some models indicate that some really good surf (winds) could extend as far as 100 miles to the east with this one.

#2 - The map model designation is in the upper left hand corner. (GFS, NAVGEM, ECMWF) and the day and timing is generally on the middle top with these maps.

#3 - No, keeping your plans for a Memorial day trip to the gulf coast might not be the best idea. In fact the Eastern Seaboard has a better than good chance of being wet this weekend. You may get a good Friday and Saturday in, between clouds and rain showers, or nothing but sun, but the currents in the ocean on the gulf side are going to be vicious, so expect lots of red flags. The worst part about a system threatening the coastal areas at this point is A) you are within your cancellation period for most reservations. B) this could all change and the storm go east across southern Florida and you cancelled for nothing. Is it worth the gamble with so many models saying virtually the same thing???

#4 - Landfall, if there is one, is currently projected to be between Slidell to just east of Alligator Point. Strength could be from a mid level hurricane down to a good tropical storm. All of this information can and will change before any potential landfall.

#5 - Once the weather starts going south, getting rainy, it isn't going to let up until this system is out of there.

I've heard Colorado is nice this time of year, just sayin.

Here's the maps, they tell you as much as anyone knows at this point so no IMBY questions please. If you insist on keeping your beach plans, well, you've been warned. I will sell the sled at a reasonable cost if you think it will help. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 24, 2018)

A bunch of rain is not going to be pretty around here. River and lakes are already above full pool. They are already having to hold back major releases from West Point due to high river conditions down towards Columbus.


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> A bunch of rain is not going to be pretty around here. River and lakes are already above full pool. They are already having to hold back major releases from West Point due to high river conditions down towards Columbus.



I would imagine the same is true for the Oconee river with all the rain the Athens area has been getting. The problem is,the lakes can only hold so much. It's not easy working outside in these conditions either. Missed 2 days this week so far and 1 last week. Planning on working the holiday weekend weather permitting


----------



## Greene728 (May 24, 2018)

Thanks Miggy!

What a buzz kill. (Not you, the weather)


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 24, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Okie Dokey, so we have a big spinny that the Messicans are gonna send us from the Yucatan in a few days. The question is, how strong will it be and where will it come ashore?
> 
> A few notes then I'll post pretty pics.
> 
> ...


Is this that Ghost Storm that was talked about a few weeks ago??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is this that Ghost Storm that was talked about a few weeks ago??


Nope, that was the one before this that went poof. 

This one is real, if you haven't figured that out already.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2018)

It's rained here EVERY day for the past 2 weeks.  Garden looks awesome, hit it with some 19-19-19 about a week ago.  Just can't get in it to till up the weeds.


----------



## keithsto (May 29, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's rained here EVERY day for the past 2 weeks.  Garden looks awesome, hit it with some 19-19-19 about a week ago.  Just can't get in it to till up the weeds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2018)

keithsto said:


>


I think Keith is telling you to get a good hoe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2018)

Looks like Alberto is visiting KYDawg this morning.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 30, 2018)

We've had over 5 inches since yesterday morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 30, 2018)

Some bad flooding in parts of western NC.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Some bad flooding in parts of western NC.



From Hickory Nut Gorge Brewery NC

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">INSANE VIDEO coming out of Western North Carolina. This is from the Hickory Nut Gorge Brewery. Heavy rains from #Alberto are causing major issues in the Southern Appalachians. #Breaking #Flood #FlashFlood #Flooding pic.twitter.com/ihuHjLe5EF</p>— WeatherNation (@WeatherNation) May 30, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 30, 2018)

Numerous road closings around here due to landslides and flooding.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 30, 2018)

Same here. I had to come home this afternoon by an alternate route because my usual road is now part of the French Broad River.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 30, 2018)

Lake Chatuge is the highest it's been in 40 years.  They opened 14 flood gates on Chatuge dam today and the rivers haven't crested yet.

Edit, they just opened a 15th gate.  That's the most ever opened at the same time in the history of the lake.  Previous record was 8.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2018)

keithsto said:


>





WHAT in the WORLD is that thing ??  I don't see a key ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WHAT in the WORLD is that thing ??  I don't see a key ???



It's a pull start.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 31, 2018)

My dad called them Armstrong tillers. He said running them builds character.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2018)

There will be no new weather until I can figure out how to drive this thang.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jun 5, 2018)

IT felt like Africa at the ball fields this weekend. Stop this Russia!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> IT felt like Africa at the ball fields this weekend. Stop this Russia!



it's not Russia. It's Hillary's fault and you know it. 

Time to experiment with the photo pheature.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There will be no new weather until I can figure out how to drive this thang.



miggy needing a learners permit


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> miggy needing a learners permit


Heck, GPS don't work here and google maps isn't linked either. Took me 10 minutes to find the Met Shack.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jun 5, 2018)

We just flew around this over Indy. Man dem s
oe high clouds.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 6, 2018)

49* here this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

Why do you peoples photo's say "attachement number" under them and your pics are all tiny and stuff and have to be clicked on to see them good?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why do you peoples photo's say "attachement number" under them and your pics are all tiny and stuff and have to be clicked on to see them good?




Because they are adding them with the attach files button instead of the new insert photo button in the top tool bar.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> Because they are adding them with the attach files button instead of the new insert photo button in the top tool bar.



So you're sayin we can't teach old dawgs new tricks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2018)

FWIW, that model of a tropical system hitting the coast in 9 days is the GFS aka GooFuS so we know what that means.


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 11, 2018)

I am so sick and tired of rain it ridiculous. We have had just a tad over 4.5 inches the last two afternoons. Hay on the ground, catfish pond overflowed, driveway gone. Just keeps coming. Rant over.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 13, 2018)

Greene728 said:


> I am so sick and tired of rain it ridiculous. We have had just a tad over 4.5 inches the last two afternoons. Hay on the ground, catfish pond overflowed, driveway gone. Just keeps coming. Rant over.


You ought to try and make a living working out here in it. We've been fortunate not to miss any days this week or last but the 2 weeks prior we missed 3-4 working days


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2018)

Mo rain comin this afternoon. Jis sayin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2018)

Interesting weather yesterday with a few naders and lots of bumpy stuff. Everyone make it through ok?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2018)

Got a 40% or better chance of some good boomers this afternoon / evening and again we are in the "slight" risk area for severe weather. After last night I believe a few of you know what that means, so don't be caught off guard.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got a 40% or better chance of some good boomers this afternoon / evening and again we are in the "slight" risk area for severe weather. After last night I believe a few of you know what that means, so don't be caught off guard.



Got the interweb back?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Got the interweb back?


Yes. Turns out, after I took my case all the way to the executive level of our ISP that the problem was a teenager and his mother thinking, against dad's advice, that they were IT guru's who knew better and got to screwing around with the ISP password which locked us out. It doesn't excuse the ISP taking 4 days to respond, and one tech lying about being here on day 3, but it does validate dad's warnings not to screw with the router. Then end result is we'll have a new ISP come Wednesday and teenager and his mother are enjoying a meal of crow for the next few days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2018)

Few days!! I would have a plaque made.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Few days!! I would have a plaque made.


The tech found it funny that the issue wasn't on their end. I reminded him that a tech lying about being here on day 3 and then me having to go to the top to get him there on day 4 was more of an issue than the origin of the technical problems. He along with others in Windstream failed to see the point. Wednesday that issue will no longer be a problem with their corporation. Getting internet, TV and security system cheaper than what they provided marginally for just an internet service.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 24, 2018)

Got some bigguns up here in hart county right now


----------



## GIII (Jun 25, 2018)

livinoutdoors said:


> Got some bigguns up here in hart county right now


He is not kidding. It seems like they come down from the mountains every afternoon lately.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 25, 2018)

Lost power at work for 30 minutes with a thunder boomer in the 30083


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2018)

Severe storm just rolled through here. Wind, hail, lightning, and torrential downpour.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 25, 2018)

Some heavy stuff rolling through Dalton right now. Wind is howling.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jun 25, 2018)

WHOO.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> WHOO.


Coming down aint it... Sparky sparky too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2018)

storms split n and s of me without a drop of rain.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 25, 2018)

When’s the first snow?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2018)

I see y'all like these summer afternoon boomers. They're lind of fun and will keep you on your toes.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 26, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see y'all like these summer afternoon boomers. They're lind of fun and will keep you on your toes.


I prefer  chillaxing in the summer time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2018)

We need 3D to conjure up some cool weather!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 26, 2018)

Another round of severe storms this afternoon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> We need 3D to conjure up some cool weather!!!


Don't hold your breath.


NCHillbilly said:


> Another round of severe storms this afternoon.


Yep, it's the pattern for a while.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 26, 2018)

These afternoon boomers have been packing some punch up here. 3 Different storms since Saturday have brought down trees and caused power outages.  We had a 2ft thick red oak break and block our driveway yesterday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> These afternoon boomers have been packing some punch up here. 3 Different storms since Saturday have brought down trees and caused power outages.  We had a 2ft thick red oak break and block our driveway yesterday.


Thats a biggan! Cut and split it might be dry enough to burn by winter!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2018)

Ain't heard much talk about the drought this summer, so far. Got a bunch of cows on a flat rock outside right now.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jun 27, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't heard much talk about the drought this summer, so far. Got a bunch of cows on a flat rock outside right now.


Lake Hartwell is as full as I have seen it in many years.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 27, 2018)

Got two rounds yesterday, more comin this afternoon. I will say its keepin these hot days under control, but when you live in the woods with trees all around it can look pretty crazy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2018)

livinoutdoors said:


> Got two rounds yesterday, more comin this afternoon. I will say its keepin these hot days under control, but when you live in the woods with trees all around it can look pretty crazy!


I agree...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2018)

That light show last night was something else. Glad we weren't underneath one of them.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jun 27, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That light show last night was something else. Glad we weren't underneath one of them.


My wife and I sat on the back deck and watched an awesome one! it was contained inside of a thunderhead that just id not move.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 27, 2018)

Got a little hairy up in my area. A barn roof collapsed and injured some workers down in Ringgold. I watched the system come in and it was fascinating to sit outside and watch the power of the storm approaching. Paul Barys says an even stronger system is likely today around the same time.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 27, 2018)

East of Suwanee we saw a huge light show.  I think L'ville got hit HARD yesterday late evening.  Nonstop lightning show for a good hour plus!


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 27, 2018)

The lightning we got hammered with Monday afternoon you can keep! Nothing fun about that stuff.


----------



## keithsto (Jun 27, 2018)

Had a weather related experience I will never forget on Sunday.  Went up to Tennessee to do a little whitewater rafting on the middle section of the Ocoee.  Rafting company states explicitly on their website that they go rain or shine, and they weren't kidding as I found out.  Riding their bus towards the launch at the dam I catch glimpses of a very dark cloud over the ridge.  Don't have my phone with me, so I can't check the radar.  We unload at the dam and the cloud is getting closer.  Lightning striking on the ridgeline, and loud claps of thunder.  We start the safety briefing, and the bottom drops out.  Can barely hear our guide over the storm.  No mention from any of the guides about going for cover and getting out of that open parking lot at the dam.  Not like we could really go anywhere as the bus had already left, and the only "shelter" to speak of was the restroom building.  Guide said the safest place would be in the river on the big rubber raft.  We launched while it was still pouring.  About 5 minutes in and a couple of class IV rapids later, penny sized hail.  At least we had helmets!  The hail finally stopped and 15 or so minutes later, the hard rain quit.  Will never forget that trip.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2018)

I spent many a summer running the Nantahala and the Ocoee. My last trip on the Ocoee was after a couple of weeks of heavy rain. The flow was 3cfs from the river being shut down for safe use. In fact, we put in at the top of the spillway where you normally walk the raft down. We rode them down. Last time I will ever do that. Shear insanity. Tablesaw and Diamond Splitter didn't exist the water was so high.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2018)

Just plumb hotter`n fire here and more humid than a sauna.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Just plumb hotter`n fire here and more humid than a sauna.


I'm having a hard time visualizing you in a sauna.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm having a hard time visualizing you in a sauna.



Truthfully, I`ve never been in one, and not sure I`ve ever even seen one.  

It`s so hot I`m messing up good Bourbon because I`m putting an ice cube in it. Too hot to drink it neat....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Truthfully, I`ve never been in one, and not sure I`ve ever even seen one.
> 
> It`s so hot I`m messing up good Bourbon because I`m putting an ice cube in it. Too hot to drink it neat....


Dangit man, you might as well get some wine coolers to sip on...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I spent many a summer running the Nantahala and the Ocoee. My last trip on the Ocoee was after a couple of weeks of heavy rain. The flow was 3cfs from the river being shut down for safe use. In fact, we put in at the top of the spillway where you normally walk the raft down. We rode them down. Last time I will ever do that. Shear insanity. Tablesaw and Diamond Splitter didn't exist the water was so high.



Must have paddled the Ocoee more that 2 dozen times back in the 70's.   Saw it that high once when tablesaw was a wash out the cheat on Diamond Splitter was hairy.   Fun ride.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man, you might as well get some wine coolers to sip on...




  

Headed to town now for a new half gallon of Knob Creek!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Headed to town now for a new half gallon of Knob Creek!



get one already chilled.


----------



## keithsto (Jun 27, 2018)

That must have been insane!  We only had one boat dump that I saw.  Guide and everyone dumped out at Powerhouse, the last rapid on the middle section.  Teenage girl got a small cut on her abdomen.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I spent many a summer running the Nantahala and the Ocoee. My last trip on the Ocoee was after a couple of weeks of heavy rain. The flow was 3cfs from the river being shut down for safe use. In fact, we put in at the top of the spillway where you normally walk the raft down. We rode them down. Last time I will ever do that. Shear insanity. Tablesaw and Diamond Splitter didn't exist the water was so high.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 27, 2018)

Here we go ! Again! And again!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jun 27, 2018)

Trash floater in the 31790 right now. 1st rain in prolly 3 weeks here. Wooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2018)

sho-nuff cloud blowed up out of the west with heavy thunder whilst I was out there shucking corn a few minutes ago. Exactly 2 drops of rain hit my hat as it went over. As far as I can tell it`s over towards Keeb`s homestead now. Maybe she`ll get some rain out of it.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jun 27, 2018)

^^^^ Thats the cloud over my place. Still dumping! Keebs is East of me but prolly gettin some too


----------



## elfiii (Jun 27, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s so hot I`m messing up good Bourbon because I`m putting an ice cube in it. Too hot to drink it neat....





I've seen it all now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2018)

Deer Fanatic said:


> ^^^^ Thats the cloud over my place. Still dumping! Keebs is East of me but prolly gettin some too




I`m just to the west of you a few miles. Sunny here now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I've seen it all now.




Yea, it`s that bad...


----------



## elfiii (Jun 27, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, it`s that bad...



It's hot as blue blaze up here too Nick but I ain't surrendering on my brown likker. I just turn the A/C down  couple of notches.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 27, 2018)

I hate cold likker.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2018)

Just came a gully washer here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Just came a gully washer here.


Got one earlier this afternoon rainin sideways. Wind, flash booms and PBradley's redhead said that ain't called rain, that's called an Auntie Em. I tend to agree with her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2018)

Looks like we`re apt to get some rain outa what`s headed our way from the northwest. Heavy thunder and lightning all around us right now.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 27, 2018)

Storms came through here. Done now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like we`re apt to get some rain outa what`s headed our way from the northwest. Heavy thunder and lightning all around us right now.



Have you been getting any, Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Have you been getting any, Nic?




Up till about 3 weeks ago, we were getting rain like we`re supposed too, and then we hit that drought like we`ve done every year for the last 7 or 8 years. We done got bad dry again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Up till about 3 weeks ago, we were getting rain like we`re supposed too, and then we hit that drought like we`ve done every year for the last 7 or 8 years. We done got bad dry again.



Copy that, hope y’all get some out of the one approaching. I know I’ve had my fair share.

I’ve gotten 26 some odd inches for the year.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jun 28, 2018)

it has been raining every day in north Georgia. It would be nice to have a few days with out rain. A storm came through Johns Creek at work this morning with bad lightning and rain. it got so dark that it look like midnight and the parking lot sensor lights came on.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 28, 2018)

Woke up to thunder this morning.  Raining hard again here.  We've had gulley washers here every day for the last 6 days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2018)

Kicked up good in Bartow/Paulding area last night just before 11pm.... Wind was kickin it with sideways rain!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 28, 2018)

Cow+flat rock+fireworks here all morning.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 28, 2018)

Poured so hard last night the rain was blowing sideways and came in the attic vents and did some ceiling damage in my son's room. Looks like I'll be doing some sheetrock work this weekend.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 28, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Up till about 3 weeks ago, we were getting rain like we`re supposed too, and then we hit that drought like we`ve done every year for the last 7 or 8 years. We done got bad dry again.


Time for a nekkid rain dance. Pictures not required.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Time for a nekkid rain dance. Pictures not required.




That doesn`t work for me. Neither does a rain turtle.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jun 28, 2018)

Late Monday evening we got 1" (8/10)ths  & got another 1/4" yesterday evening here in south wilcox. Lot of grass & weeds to mow. Rain was much needed.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 28, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> That doesn`t work for me. Neither does a rain turtle.


I'm almost afraid to ask.


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 28, 2018)

its been rainin steady since 6;30 am here in Buford, multiple rounds of heavy downpours with lots of lightning. I gots a small river running past My house from the runoff. looking at the radar it aint over yet.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jun 28, 2018)

It has been doing the same in Johns Creek at work. Have a bad storm coming through now.  Cow meet rock.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 28, 2018)

LOTS of rain in the 30083


----------



## someguyintraffic (Jun 28, 2018)

Torrential Cobb/Bartow


----------



## elfiii (Jun 28, 2018)

bilgerat said:


> its been rainin steady since 6;30 am here in Buford, multiple rounds of heavy downpours with lots of lightning. I gots a small river running past My house from the runoff. looking at the radar it aint over yet.



It's been non stop down the road from you in 30024. So much for "scattered showers".


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 28, 2018)

Looks like Dalton is getting ready for round 2. Thundering and lightning started back up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2018)

We getting some rain now. A considerable rain.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jun 28, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> We getting some rain now. A considerable rain.


It started here about 45 or so minutes ago.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2018)

Man what a day taylor made for sleeping... Rain and slow rolling thunder for hrs now!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 28, 2018)

Pouring again here for what seems like the 10th straight day. It is "training" on itself now. Just keeps pouring.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2018)

No fun in the chalk mines, power failures, and flooded pumps last night, truck doesn't come out of 4x4.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2018)

Looks like it's going to be a re-play tonight.  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 28, 2018)

It rained hard today


----------



## someguyintraffic (Jun 28, 2018)

Steady rain since monsoon hit around 12 today here on Cobb/ Bartow/ Paulding line.

So much for striper fishing the lower Etowah. She'll be mud and COE will dump water from Toona.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 28, 2018)

It's a good thing it was just "scattered showers" today huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm hopin tomorrow is a little tamer. I gotta get a little work done.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 28, 2018)

Up here in hart , lite morning rain then a high of 82! But we dang sure earned it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2018)

I could use a little break from it for a change.....been cleanin up debris from large trees after everyone of them. They've all had some stiff gusty winds. The one I got today broke stuff around here blowing it off the front porch, blew a barn door inward, and loaded the entire yard with debris again that my son and I just got picked after the last one.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jun 28, 2018)

1.4  here & it came roughly between before 4 & 5.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 29, 2018)

66 degrees in the 30083 this mornin.Is it snowing yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2018)

4" of rain so far this week at La Casa de Miggy. Current temp 84° feels like 92° according to my wx station. According to my skin and soaked shirt it feels like 104°. I'm with Crakajak. I'm ready for some snow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 4" of rain so far this week at La Casa de Miggy. Current temp 84° feels like 92° according to my wx station. According to my skin and soaked shirt it feels like 104°. I'm with Crakajak. I'm ready for some snow.


Don't be using the "S" word. no. no.  We have had 4" ant the Cafe356 this week. Not counting the sideways rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 29, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't be using the "S" word. no. no.  We have had 4" ant the Cafe356 this week. Not counting the sideways rain.


Yeah, I forgot about the sideways rain. That's gotta add at least another inch or so to the tally.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2018)

"S" word    yippeeeee skippeeeeee


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2018)

Dirtroad Johnson said:


> It started here about 45 or so minutes ago.




We ended up with a total of 5/10ths. Our drought continues.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jun 29, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> We ended up with a total of 5/10ths. Our drought continues.



It was dry around here too but we've been blessed this week with a little over 3" so far.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jun 29, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask.


I aint. Nic, what the heck is a rain turtle?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> I aint. Nic, what the heck is a rain turtle?




Take a stick and draw a big turtle in the dirt. Mark raindrops all over it. Dance across it  doing the Curly shuffle backwards. Done properly, it should commence to rain within 30 minutes. 

It never worked for me, but then, I never could dance.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jun 29, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Take a stick and draw a big turtle in the dirt. Mark raindrops all over it. Dance across it  doing the Curly shuffle backwards. Done properly, it should commence to rain within 30 minutes.
> 
> It never worked for me, but then, I never could dance.


rofl:

Video please?


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 29, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Take a stick and draw a big turtle in the dirt. Mark raindrops all over it. Dance across it  doing the Curly shuffle backwards. Done properly, it should commence to rain within 30 minutes.
> 
> It never worked for me, but then, I never could dance.


Thats a South Ga rain dance.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jul 1, 2018)

Bottom fell out here a little before 7 Pm this evening & dropped 2.1 in about 45 minutes.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 1, 2018)

we had 3 good showers today. It started around 4pm, then 5:30, and again around 7


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 3, 2018)

Interesting


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2018)

Got a few showers floatin around out there this morning. Looks like one of them's about to grace La Casa de Miggy.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jul 4, 2018)

We had a heck of a storm blow through last night here.  Probably 50-60 mph winds- lost several pines and lost power for 6 hours.  Trees down on lots of the roads last night in Oglethorpe county


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2018)

100 degrees on the ground floor here at work...let the good times roll


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> 100 degrees on the ground floor here at work...let the good times roll


It's all DDD's fault for going AWOL.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's all DDD's fault for going AWOL.


What do you mean? He quit us ... The folks that made him famous!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> What do you mean? He quit us ... The folks that made him famous!


Perhaps you should put a lien on his screen name.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Perhaps you should put a lien on his screen name.


I'm good ... Besides I got you and that's all I need


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 6, 2018)

Nic, please lay off the turtle dancin'. We're good! >as bubbles float to he top of this post<


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 6, 2018)

Is it fall yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2018)

Boomers out there this afternoon. Glad I mowed the lawn yesterday.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 6, 2018)

Lil boomer right now


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2018)

Bring on winter!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on winter!


Heck yeah!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heck yeah!!!!


NCHibilly reads this and he's going to be on us like a spider monkey! .... That feller don't take to folks wishin hot weather away!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2018)

Without the winter NCH would be covered up with yankees.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> NCHibilly reads this and he's going to be on us like a spider monkey! .... That feller don't take to folks wishin hot weather away!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Without the winter NCH would be covered up with yankees.


I thought they were all Yankees up that way! Anything north of Chattanooga is a Yankee right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I thought they were all Yankees up that way! Anything north of Chattanooga is a Yankee right?


The way it's going, anything north of Gainseville Ga will be Yankee's soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The way it's going, anything north of Gainseville Ga will be Yankee's soon.



hush it with that negative talk


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 8, 2018)

Apparently this forum is already filled with Yankees. Anybody who prefers cold, lifeless gray crud to nice warm, green, and growing can't be a southerner.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Apparently this forum is already filled with Yankees. Anybody who prefers cold, lifeless gray crud to nice warm, green, and growing can't be a southerner.


That was uncalled for.


----------



## FloridaLife (Jul 8, 2018)

I grew up in the frozen wasteland, that is why I live in the South now!

No snow shovel needed!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 8, 2018)

What a mostly pleasant July day! We finished a baseball tourney and the weather was awesome up until about 230. My wife and daughter had on light sweaters at the field this morning.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 9, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Apparently this forum is already filled with Yankees. Anybody who prefers cold, lifeless gray crud to nice warm, green, and growing can't be a southerner.


You forgot "humid, sticky, and sweaty"


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 9, 2018)

58 here this morning. Needs to be warmer.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 9, 2018)

Every good southerner wants a good snow storm.


----------



## Greene728 (Jul 9, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Every good southerner wants a good snow storm.



Nope. Born and bred Southerner and you can keep the snow. I don’t even like a flurry!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Every good southerner wants a good snow storm.


I could give a rip if it snows or not, I just want cooler temps. Summer is of da debil.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2018)

High temps don`t bother me so much, gnats ain`t no trouble, but the older I get the more the high humidity just purely wipes me out. And I`ve lived and worked out in it all my life right here in South Georgia.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 9, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> High temps don`t bother me so much, gnats ain`t no trouble, but the older I get the more the high humidity just purely wipes me out. And I`ve lived and worked out in it all my life right here in South Georgia.


Same here with 0 cold and 30mph north winds when it's 15 degrees out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Same here with 0 cold and 30mph north winds when it's 15 degrees out.




I hunted the Rockies in northwest Colorado in 1975 when it was 10 below with a 30 mph wind blowing and knee deep snow on the ground. I never got as cold out there as I`ve been in a South Georgia river swamp when it was in the low 20s. That wet cold will cut you to the bone a lot more than a dry cold will.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 9, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I hunted the Rockies in northwest Colorado in 1975 when it was 10 below with a 30 mph wind blowing and knee deep snow on the ground. I never got as cold out there as I`ve been in a South Georgia river swamp when it was in the low 20s. That wet cold will cut you to the bone a lot more than a dry cold will.


Yes, sir, it will.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2018)

Alright .... Can we at least get something brewing in the gulf that will slowly move north over east Bama and west Ga.... I would like a week of cloudy and rain! Nothing devastating, just clouds and slow steady rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Alright .... Can we at least get something brewing in the gulf that will slowly move north over east Bama and west Ga.... I would like a week of cloudy and rain! Nothing devastating, just clouds and slow steady rain.


Remember back in the good ol days (before global warming) when we would get a three day drizzle. Ahh the good ol days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Remember back in the good ol days (before global warming) when we would get a three day drizzle. Ahh the good ol days.


Them was the good ol days!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2018)

I would expect about three days of heavy rain and storms in Graham County, NC in the vicinity of Snowbird Creek starting in about two hours.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 13, 2018)

Any truth to the cool down rumors I read on a few weather sites?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Any truth to the cool down rumors I read on a few weather sites?


My telepathy powers are low this week. What did you read and where did you read it?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 16, 2018)

Joe *******i said 2nd half of summer will be cooler than average. Though that may have changed by now I know models flip.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 16, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Joe *******i said 2nd half of summer will be cooler than average. Though that may have changed by now I know models flip.



LOL ill just put Joe B


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 16, 2018)

I like Joe Basttardi, he's a great climatologist as well as political activist for the GW deniers. However, his long range forecasting is a little hit and miss for us in the deep south. He does better with NE / New England area long range stuff.

We may see some lower humidity values periodically, like later this week, which will make the temps feel a little cooler, but 90° is 90° regardless of the "feels like" temp nomenclature. Summer will remind us that it is still here often enough for me to keep yearning for Fall.

PS: as you can see, give his name an extra 't' and the censor is none for the wiser. It's a man's name for goodness sakes.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Remember back in the good ol days (before global warming) when we would get a three day drizzle. Ahh the good ol days.


Sort of like the snow storms we had in the winters.  we would have 3 days of bluebird skies and 2-3 days of drizzle.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like Joe Basttardi, he's a great climatologist as well as political activist for the GW deniers. However, his long range forecasting is a little hit and miss for us in the deep south. He does better with NE / New England area long range stuff.
> 
> We may see some lower humidity values periodically, like later this week, which will make the temps feel a little cooler, but 90° is 90° regardless of the "feels like" temp nomenclature. Summer will remind us that it is still here often enough for me to keep yearning for Fall.
> 
> PS: as you can see, give his name an extra 't' and the censor is none for the wiser. It's a man's name for goodness sakes.


Make sure you don't drop the i.


----------



## campboy (Jul 18, 2018)

Severe weather threat this weekend?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2018)

Maybe a little bumpy here and there. Not sure about a wide spread severe outbreak though. The models are certainly not screaming it.


----------



## campboy (Jul 19, 2018)

Yeah I realize its summer and that widespread severe weather is rare. Just wandering if we might get one of those organized "clusters" of storms.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2018)

campboy said:


> Yeah I realize its summer and that widespread severe weather is rare. Just wandering if we might get one of those organized "clusters" of storms.


If I were that good I wouldn't be handing out speculative projections for free on an outdoor forum, and Spann, Cantori, Basttardi and Maui would be out of a job because I would know more than all of them combined.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I were that good I wouldn't be handing out speculative projections for free on an outdoor forum, and Spann, Cantori, Basttardi and Maui would be out of a job because I would know more than all of them combined.


Or you would have a second job!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Or you would have a second job!!!


Negatory Batman. I'm a one job kind of guy, no matter how many beans I have to eat.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2018)

Hang on, let me try.... Alright, folks in the south east! Looks like you are in for a extended period of warm weather! That's right! Some parts of the south east could see temperatures rise into the mid to upper 90s as we go through the next couple months.
As for rain.... Well, some places could see as much as 2 to 4 inches of rain between now and the first of September with the possibility of even more in localized areas. I wouldn't expect much of a break in the humidity either for places like Atlanta, Birmingham and down through the Florida pan handle... Nashville, you will be getting in on the action too as we move toward October and the start of the Fall season. Stay tuned for your local on the 8s!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Hang on, let me try.... Alright, folks in the south east! Looks like you are in for a extended period of warm weather! That's right! Some parts of the south east could see temperatures rise into the mid to upper 90s as we go through the next couple months.
> As for rain.... Well, some places could see as much as 2 to 4 inches of rain between now and the first of September with the possibility of even more in localized areas. I wouldn't expect much of a break in the humidity either for places like Atlanta, Birmingham and down through the Florida pan handle... Nashville, you will be getting in on the action too as we move toward October and the start of the Fall season. Stay tuned for your local on the 8s!


That pretty much sums it up. You want I can give you the keys to the Met Shack and you can take over with this crystal ball gazin for the severe weather season. It's been so boring for several years that I can't hardly stay awake to do it anymore. Can't hardly buy a good Nader outbreak anymore and everything is widely scattered, like playing weather pachinko or something.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 19, 2018)

Speaking of naders. I think it was TWC that said this is or is close to a record year for the LACK of tornadoes nationwide. I can see why your bored miggy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Speaking of naders. I think it was TWC that said this is or is close to a record year for the LACK of tornadoes nationwide. I can see why your bored miggy


It's like watching paint dry.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jul 19, 2018)

Bottom just fell out here about 15 minutes ago in Wilcox.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That pretty much somes it up. You want I can give you the keys to the Met Shack and you can take over with this crystal ball gazin for the severe weather season. It's been so boring for several years that I can't hardly stay awake to do it anymore. Can't hardly buy a good Nader outbreak anymore and everything is widely scattered, like playing weather pachinko or something.


Na I will just stick to ground er um roof top truth reportin!


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's like watching paint dry.


What the global warming folks saying. I thought the earth was heating up and that would cause catastrophic events to happen more frequently. Shoot. We've only had 3 named tropical systems so far.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2018)

Tryin to bubble up another frog strangler near ATL Motor Speedway again for the 4th night in a row.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to bubble up another frog strangler near ATL Motor Speedway again for the 4th night in a row.




North Heard got it good and heavy a little while ago. I hate saying this, but it would be nice to have a little break.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jul 19, 2018)

Checked gauge & we're at 8/10's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> North Heard got it good and heavy a little while ago. I hate saying this, but it would be nice to have a little break.




Yessir, I was hoping someone else would say it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2018)

Wound up only getting a light rain for a nice change, but still didn't need it after the gully washers we've been getting.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I was hoping someone else would say it.



Per the USGS gauge in Franklin, we got 3 inches from the storm this evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> Per the USGS gauge in Franklin, we got 3 inches from the storm this evening.



Holy Cow!

I've received almost 4" for the week.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2018)

Rain is slack over my 40... About ready to pull up my tomato plants since I'm doing all the watering


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Rain is slack over my 40... About ready to pull up my tomato plants since I'm doing all the watering


Yep, my cucumbers are done and I'm about tired of low producing zuchini plants. Gonna get the last of the strang beans and rip it all out. Maybe add some compost and consider a fall crop of something or the other.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, my cucumbers are done and I'm about tired of low producing zuchini plants. Gonna get the last of the strang beans and rip it all out. Maybe add some compost and consider a fall crop of something or the other.


Broccoli and cabbage to well in the fall


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Broccoli and cabbage to well in the fall


Poot makers. I wuz thankin trying to get in a butternut squash and maybe some small roastin pumpkins. Might be too late though. Like radishes and turnips too, but don't have that big a garden for too much stuff.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2018)

You might be able to pull off the pumpkins ..give it a shot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> You might be able to pull off the pumpkins ..give it a shot


I'm thinking about these little fellers;
https://www.victoryseeds.com/pumpkin_small-sugar.html
And these;
https://www.victoryseeds.com/squash_waltham-butternut.html


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm thinking about these little fellers;
> https://www.victoryseeds.com/pumpkin_small-sugar.html
> And these;
> https://www.victoryseeds.com/squash_waltham-butternut.html


Aint sure about that butternut squash! Color alone spooks me off.... And the shape!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Aint sure about that butternut squash! Color alone spooks me off.... And the shape!!


If you've ever had fresh butternut squash soup you'd change your mind. Stuff is outta this world good. I like em cut in half and baked in the oven too.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 20, 2018)

I planted butternut squash last weekend. It'll make good before frost. Put more zucchini, bush beans and corn in to. I've been picking some giant Roma tomatoes


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 20, 2018)

https://globalnews.ca/video/4342396/video-appears-to-show-double-tornado-in-iowa


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 20, 2018)

For Miguel ^^^^


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> For Miguel ^^^^


Yeah, I posted that one over on the Book of Faces yesterday. Pretty creepy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2018)

Just updated the Met Shack.

http://forum.gon.com/threads/july-20th-21st-severe-weather-notice.922862/

The system moving through tonight and tomorrow has a lot of potential to do a lot of damage. This one is not playing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2018)

I sure hope y'all are paying attention. 

   URGENT - IMMEDIATE BROADCAST REQUESTED
   Severe Thunderstorm Watch Number 297
   NWS Storm Prediction Center Norman OK
   300 AM EDT Sat Jul 21 2018

   The NWS Storm Prediction Center has issued a

   * Severe Thunderstorm Watch for portions of 
     Northeastern and extreme eastern Alabama
     Central and northern Georgia
     Extreme southwestern North Carolina
     Middle and eastern Tennessee

   * Effective this Saturday morning from 300 AM until 1000 AM EDT.

   * Primary threats include...
     Scattered damaging wind gusts to 70 mph possible
     Isolated large hail events to 1.5 inches in diameter possible
     A tornado or two possible

   SUMMARY...Clusters of thunderstorms are expected to follow an
   instability gradient generally south-southeastward across the watch
   area, while offering occasional damaging wind and isolated large
   hail.

   The severe thunderstorm watch area is approximately along and 75
   statute miles east and west of a line from 35 miles west northwest
   of Crossville TN to 65 miles south southeast of Atlanta GA. For a
   complete depiction of the watch see the associated watch outline
   update (WOUS64 KWNS WOU7).


----------



## gunnurse (Jul 21, 2018)

Ooooo! Pretty colors! Ugly winds, rain, hail, lightning.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 21, 2018)

Well, it is amazing to me how well the weather guys can forecast exactly what is going to happen 8 or 12 hours ahead of time.
I got up to 'check the sky' and this morning's radar looks exactly like last night's forecast.
Good one coming! Lots of lightning on the horizon to my northwest...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 21, 2018)

Throwing cain here 5 miles west of six flags. Wind...rain...lightning.
Clouds low and flying.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 21, 2018)

Rolled through Marietta about 630 this am. Quite the lightning show.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 21, 2018)

It was raining sideways in conyers an hour ago. Another round of lightning coming through now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2018)

Almost dark here in Washington county, it's coming . .


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 21, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I sure hope y'all are paying attention.
> 
> URGENT - IMMEDIATE BROADCAST REQUESTED
> Severe Thunderstorm Watch Number 297
> ...


Thanks for keepin us informed!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2018)

We fixing to get thumped down here, looks like.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 21, 2018)

We got wrecked in my little hood of neighbors. 2 houses with trees thru them. We were lucky and had two trees fall in the back yard. Only loss here is a section of chain link fence.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jul 21, 2018)

This mornings lightning was unbelievable powe is still out in Talking Rock ️


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2018)

From my nephew in East Alabama around the Wedowee area.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 21, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> From my nephew in East Alabama around the Wedowee area.View attachment 937144View attachment 937145View attachment 937146


Durn. That is one reason that I would never live in Alabama.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 21, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> From my nephew in East Alabama around the Wedowee area.View attachment 937144View attachment 937145View attachment 937146



Ouch!  Been there, done that once.  Don't want to go through it again.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 21, 2018)

Rockin right now in hart!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Durn. That is one reason that I would never live in Alabama.


Biggest I've seen there...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Ouch!  Been there, done that once.  Don't want to go through it again.


Lot of motorcycle folks on 431..!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2018)

lots of lightening and such in Toccoa too


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 21, 2018)

I've never seen hail like that but once in my life. I was stuck on the interstate in a work truck, and it beat it full of dents and cracked the windshield. It was right skeery. The sky turned a weird yaller-green color, and that stuff started falling out of it. I did not like it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2018)

20 cows on a flat rock at the moment...
I'm going to have to scrape the driveway after thisan


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 21, 2018)

Thunder and lightning here now.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 21, 2018)

More lighting than i think ive ever seen at a time!


----------



## gunnurse (Jul 21, 2018)

Had the county road dept in front of my house last night clearing trees across road. Straight line winds had to be sustained at 60mph for a long while. Came through between 3-5 am. Hope everyone made it through ok.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2018)

Thems some respectable hail stones.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thems some respectable hail stones.


How would you like to take one of them to the face at 65 mph .... Ain't no way I would ride with a open face helmet.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 24, 2018)

Got hammered in Marietta last night, starting about 10pm. Had to drain 2 inches of water out of my pool this am.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2018)

Hope you folks down on Whitmarsh Island made it through today's nader ok.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jul 30, 2018)

NWS reporting this event was a Derecho Gilmer county had 85 mph winds!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2018)

YankeeRedneck said:


> NWS reporting this event was a Derecho Gilmer county had 85 mph winds!!!



Yep, saw that. Funny they didn't give a derecho warning for it. Sometimes I think we get the fresh grads at KFFC running the show, then other times I feel like whoever's on shift there is simply asleep at the wheel. 

The KBMX crew out of B'ham AL operate on a whole other level from this gaggle of keystone cops.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2018)

Gonna be some sho nuff water come from the sky for some folks this week. Y'all check your water wings for leaks, you might need them. 

Projected by the GFS through end of day Saturday.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 30, 2018)

I've got the ark parked outside waiting. The rice paddies out back are flourishing as well.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 30, 2018)

All this rain is screwing up my river and creek fishing this year......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> All this rain is screwing up my river and creek fishing this year......




Yep. I haven`t even hit the Kinchafoonee this year. My wading stretch is swimming territory now and the normally crystal clear water is so muddy I`d never see a gator trying to slip up on me.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 30, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> All this rain is screwing up my river and creek fishing this year......




Same here. I've been able to get out 5-6 times since June, when I usually go 3-4 times a week.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Jul 30, 2018)

Just got black as night in North Cobb. Heavy thunder and rain.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Jul 30, 2018)

North Cobb Heavy rain in to Bartow. Blowing 35 pea size hail. Heavy downpours.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Jul 30, 2018)

Gnarley here


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2018)

For late July and Early August I'd take clouds and rain any day... Of course my grass is knee high at the moment! I need some goats!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2018)

Man ... Lightening crashing and rain coming down good! 30132


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 31, 2018)

There is much water coming from the sky here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> There is much water coming from the sky here.


How's your garden doing this season


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 31, 2018)

Frogs  were drowning in the 31836 earlier.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 31, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> How's your garden doing this season


Some of it great, some of it about drowned. Got it in late anyway because the ground was just soupy mud all the way through May. Hoping my maters don't blight.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 31, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Frogs  were drowning in the 31836 earlier.


More are getting drowned now.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Jul 31, 2018)

Raining hard Acworth 75 near Cabelas


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 31, 2018)

A few drops out here in jasper county so far. I don't need no stinking rain for days


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2018)

pouring in the 30046.....hope this helps


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 31, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> A few drops out here in jasper county so far. I don't need no stinking rain for days


Just passed the big rock. Heavy rain headed your way shortly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2018)

Plenty out there to go around.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Raining hard Acworth 75 near Cabelas


You and me share the same stomping ground.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm watching it. Got to get as much done as possible fore it gets here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2018)

Flooding in Washington County, gonna be a slip n slide kinda  night in the chalk mines.  Hope the boys have the auxiliary diesel pumps running . .


----------



## someguyintraffic (Jul 31, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> You and me share the same stomping ground.




Just hauling past there on 75 to Calhoun


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 31, 2018)

Raining so hard it had to stop so the other drops would have a place to fall


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2018)

Heads up my local peeps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2018)

Just about to be in downtown Good Hope.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just about to be in downtown Good Hope.


You OK? We are flooding.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You OK? We are flooding.


Lots of rain here. I'm watching the spinny thing on the radar heading towards Good Hope.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2018)

DANG. H22 got folks living in Good Hope.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2018)

He's on his old time cell phone calling peeps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2018)

After having the poopy scared out of me by the first time hearing my weather app sound off a tornado warning for my area, I figure it's time to remind you folks about this app. 

Weather Radio by WDT

You won't regret it.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 1, 2018)

Fittin to get interesting here...

Edit: Kinda busted up right before it got here. Nothing more than some pretty hard rain...thank God.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2018)

All this rain is going to make for a interesting drive up the mountain to paw n laws Friday. Road is not a county maintained road ... Its more of a atv trail than anything. Even when its dry I've had to lock it in 4 wheel drive to get up the hill due to the ruts.... Might have to reschedule and just stay home and burn meat on the grill!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> All this rain is going to make for a interesting drive up the mountain to paw n laws Friday. Road is not a county maintained road ... Its more of a atv trail than anything. Even when its dry I've had to lock it in 4 wheel drive to get up the hill due to the ruts.... Might have to reschedule and just stay home and burn meat on the grill!



rescheduling sounds like a sound idea


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2018)

36hrs down, 48 to go, this ain't been a fun week in the chalk mines, and I fear it's gonna get worse . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 36hrs down, 48 to go, this ain't been a fun week in the chalk mines, and I fear it's gonna get worse . .


Yep. Do y'all have floaties or water wings for your big equipment?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 36hrs down, 48 to go, this ain't been a fun week in the chalk mines, and I fear it's gonna get worse . .



Remember to take your snorkle


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 36hrs down, 48 to go, this ain't been a fun week in the chalk mines, and I fear it's gonna get worse . .


Hate that for you brother! Hoping for a better week next week when all the rain moves out.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 2, 2018)

To quote a Kid Rock song...I aint seen the sunshine in 3 dang days!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Aug 2, 2018)

Hook,

I hope it gets better for you. My brother used to live in Mcintyre, GA and there was a good amount of chalk mines down there also.  When they get filled up they make good ponds for fishing also.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 2, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 36hrs down, 48 to go, this ain't been a fun week in the chalk mines, and I fear it's gonna get worse . .


Ya'll got the tadpole strainers installed yet?


----------



## someguyintraffic (Aug 2, 2018)

Was it supposed to rain today?


----------



## someguyintraffic (Aug 2, 2018)

Catching up routes and lawns and commercial properties gonna be a real treat next week. Stir crazy here. You can only do so many bench presses, paper work, and TV. At least schools back in thank goodness.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Was it supposed to rain today?


Only 100% chance, but you can never tell.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Catching up routes and lawns and commercial properties gonna be a real treat next week. Stir crazy here. You can only do so many bench presses, paper work, and TV. At least schools back in thank goodness.



Feeling like a caged animal?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Feeling like a caged animal?


I remember back when I started out I had 10 accounts just to cover the bills until I could develop my design side of the business. Weeks like this suck, but not as bad as the week after. With only 10 clients, each and everyone one of them acted like they were the only client I had and should have been able to get them first thing the very next non-rainy day. When you're a one man gig that wears thin on your patience. The worst was the residential, little old widow ladies whose husbands spent 20 hours a day out in the yard manicuring it with a pair of fiskars scissors. I didn't have the heart to tell them the reason they spent 20 hours out in the yard everyday was to escape their nagging rear ends. In the end it didn't help. The old hags still outlived them.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm taking care of some inside work today but this stuff needs to move on. Got to much outside work to do


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2018)

Tornado warnings for Butts, Putnam and Jasper counties.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Aug 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I remember back when I started out I had 10 accounts just to cover the bills until I could develop my design side of the business. Weeks like this suck, but not as bad as the week after. With only 10 clients, each and everyone one of them acted like they were the only client I had and should have been able to get them first thing the very next non-rainy day. When you're a one man gig that wears thin on your patience. The worst was the residential, little old widow ladies whose husbands spent 20 hours a day out in the yard manicuring it with a pair of fiskars scissors. I didn't have the heart to tell them the reason they spent 20 hours out in the yard everyday was to escape their nagging rear ends. In the end it didn't help. The old hags still outlived them.


Try sitting idle on 70. Luckily only half of it is weekly or biweekly. Some is monthly mows on vacant lots. Storage unit lot sweeps, parking lots cleanups, no mowing commercial. Business property trim and blow and goes. Got a few cemetery lots I'm DREADING after all is rain . Just had 2 referral calls from new homeowners. 
My guys should be rested up, gonna need  7 day work week coming.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Try sitting idle on 80



I see some long days in your near future.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Aug 2, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I see some long days in your near future.


Mistyped  only 70, 68 actually but who is counting after 50? These smart phone keyboards are too small forr my fat thumbs.

Yes 8 days a week ahead. Looks like rain into Tuesday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> To quote a Kid Rock song...I aint seen the sunshine in 3 dang days!


Better than tar bubbling hot with 100% humidity


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tornado warnings for Butts, Putnam and Jasper counties.


That settled down, but one of those cells is on the path of the one last night that went through Social Circle.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Aug 2, 2018)

Rain started back in Cobb Bartow


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That settled down, but one of those cells is on the path of the one last night that went through Social Circle. View attachment 938648



weather radio on and head on a swivel


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Rain started back in Cobb Bartow


Yep ... My driveway is in rough shape ...wifes car drags in one spot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> weather radio on and head on a swivel


Looks like it's past you now.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 2, 2018)

Nearly 8" of rain in places around here this week.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Better than tar bubbling hot with 100% humidity



Oh no doubt I’ll take this any day in august lol.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 2, 2018)

Hoping that Nader didn't hit my jobsite that's west of Monticello. It was north of there when I saw it on radar


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 2, 2018)

How's about a Mexican map of total rainfall since, let's say, the last time we saw the sun?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> How's about a Mexican map of total rainfall since, let's say, the last time we saw the sun?


I could but it would be meaningless. The radar based tracking only shows 2.5" tops across the region in isolated areas. We all know some folks got wayyyyy more than that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2018)

Can the rain (because its destroying folks homes and lives) but keep the clouds until mid September....please


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep ... My driveway is in rough shape ...wifes car drags in one spot.




See if you can locate some "asphalt millings" they're cheap and make a great driveway.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Can the rain (because its destroying folks homes and lives) but keep the clouds until mid September....please


I just looked at the GFS a couple of weeks out. It is amazing how few 90 degree days are projected. We'll get a small break then the rain will be back at it in a couple of weeks, IF the GFS is right. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> See if you can locate some "asphalt millings" they're cheap and make a great driveway.


You haven't seen how Mrs. BoG drives.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 3, 2018)

Here are a couple of the USGS data points for rainfall. Norcross (4") is closest to my place in Roswell. The Flint River at carsonville (2.75") is close to my hunt property.
This is a pretty easy way to spot check amounts Fallen, but I'd like to see a map of the state to see where got the most. I'm sure it was at least eight or nine inches in some parts of Northwest Georgia. Cave Springs and Cedartown.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Aug 3, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> See if you can locate some "asphalt millings" they're cheap and make a great driveway.





blood on the ground said:


> Yep ... My driveway is in rough shape ...wifes car drags in one spot.




Call All Star Roll Off in Cartersville and inquire about small slag delivery. Its crushed castings and is $300 a dump truck load spread. 770-386-2010


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> Here are a couple of the USGS data points for rainfall. Norcross (4") is closest to my place in Roswell. The Flint River at carsonville (2.75") is close to my hunt property.
> This is a pretty easy way to spot check amounts Fallen, but I'd like to see a map of the state to see where got the most. I'm sure it was at least eight or nine inches in some parts of Northwest Georgia. Cave Springs and Cedartown.View attachment 938709View attachment 938710


Are they using river gauge changes to equate to rainfall per acre fallen?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 3, 2018)

I don't think so.
I think it is a regular rain gauge. Probably pretty accurate if it is a USGS deal.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2018)

Not aware of any folks on here from Lynchburg Virginia, but just in case.


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 3, 2018)

Just went and emptied the rain gauge (bucket) in the back yard. 8 inches of rain in Marietta over the last week. Wow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2018)

You know we've had too much rain when..........


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 4, 2018)

Early fall y’all!


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 4, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Early fall y’all!




I hope not. I love all this rain, heat, and humidity!


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 4, 2018)

Two whole days without rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> Two whole days without rain.


Shhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 5, 2018)

Still, my farm is behind the rainfall accumulated by this point in 20014, 20015, & 20017, and only a little ahead of 20016 which was a very dry year here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2018)

JustUs4All said:


> Still, my farm is behind the rainfall accumulated by this point in 20014, 20015, & 20017, and only a little ahead of 20016 which was a very dry year here.


Your keyboard is rather fond of zeroes, isn't it?


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 5, 2018)

Or it might be in forecast mode.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2018)

Looking a little bumpy south and west of you Nicodemus.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2018)

We just got half inch of rain, and some mean thunder and lightning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2018)

Heavy thunder here now and it just commenced to a good rain.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 7, 2018)

Dang, it's just plain hot, humid and sticky here in NW Georgia. Can't walk outside or through the plant without your clothes sticking to you. How do you summer lovers enjoy sweating through your clothes all day long?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2018)

I was in downtown ATL this morning measuring up a project. 100% in the shade of oak trees and I was sweating like a Tijuana lady of the night. (according to RickyBobbySlayer) His experience, not mine.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Aug 7, 2018)

We had a lot of thunder & lightning yesterday but only 1/10" of rain.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was in downtown ATL this morning measuring up a project. 100% in the shade of oak trees and I was sweating like a Tijuana lady of the night. (according to RickyBobbySlayer) His experience, not mine.


I'm in the CSRA right now....standing in the shade...and I make that Tijuana lady look like she's sitting in meat locker.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2018)

Had a heavy downpour near the AMS(Hampton) south of ATL, didn’t last that long, but came down hard. A lot of thunder and lightning too.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 8, 2018)

Good boomer moving through Dalton right now.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 8, 2018)

We just had a nasty cell came through here.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 8, 2018)

Black as night here in Dalton. Got alerts going off every few minutes on my phone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2018)

The humidity seems to be worse down here than I can ever remember. Maybe I`m just feeling my age because I`ve worked out in my entire life and has never affected me like it does now.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 8, 2018)

Got a quick blast here in Suwanee but it left as quick as it came.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> The humidity seems to be worse down here than I can ever remember. Maybe I`m just feeling my age because I`ve worked out in my entire life and has never affected me like it does now.


It's your age, and your CRS. 

This heat and humidity about kills me. Didn't used to phase me at all. I have the same afflictions you do.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's your age, and your CRS.
> 
> This heat and humidity about kills me. Didn't used to phase me at all. I have the same afflictions you do.




   I can believe that!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 8, 2018)

... this hard livin ain't as easy as it used to be!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 8, 2018)

Just saw where Joe Bastradi said it's gonna be cooler and snowier around here this winter.  Yay Steve!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2018)

Getting another little thunder shower in Hampton @ 10:30p.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 9, 2018)

Brewing up a dark sky again here in Dalton.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 9, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Just saw where Joe Bastradi said it's gonna be cooler and snowier around here this winter.  Yay Steve!!!



About ready for this summer to be over.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Aug 9, 2018)

T storms moving Paulding into Cobb. Just rained me out of my last property of the day. Lotsa lightning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2018)

Miggy where are you. Are we going through a hurricane or what.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Miggy where are you. Are we going through a hurricane or what.


Naw, you're just getting thumped by a good boomer. That's all.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 13, 2018)

So......... anything interesting coming any time soon?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> So......... anything interesting coming any time soon?


Do you consider heat interesting?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2018)

I feel like a dog that lost his favorite chew toy. This weather just ain't been no fun this year, or last for that matter. I have to go into the Met Shack just to knock the cob webs down out of the corners every now and then. Hopefully DDD will have better luck this winter.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 14, 2018)

Can you turn the AC on?   These 90 degree days gota stop in the nexst 3.5 weeks,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


> Can you turn the AC on?   These 90 degree days gota stop in the nexst 3.5 weeks,


There is a fee associated with that request. Please contact DDD for that amount, which varies depending on how cool you want it. He is the treasurer of Miggy & DDD's Consortium of Weather Nerds Inc.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2018)

Here`s to a real winter.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 14, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s to a real winter.


We had a pretty good solid winter up here in hart co last year. One 10 deg mornin, a few days in the teens, and lots of mid 20 deg mornins. Cold enough for up here. What do you south ga boys usually get in a good solid winter?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2018)

livinoutdoors said:


> We had a pretty good solid winter up here in hart co last year. One 10 deg mornin, a few days in the teens, and lots of mid 20 deg mornins. Cold enough for up here. What do you south ga boys usually get in a good solid winter?




We`ll have some mid 20s nights, and occasionally down in the teens. It`s a wet cold and 25 degrees in these swamps is right fearsome.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 14, 2018)

I'd be willing to spend some money if you can guarantee me rain every wed, highs of 68, west or north winds, and lows in the mid 40s from Oct 1 to Dec 1.  Thanks!


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 14, 2018)

It's really been an "average" summer here in Georgia. We've had a handful of days in the low 90's and the humidity has been normal. Above average rain of course but that's helped to keep oppressive heat at bay.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 17, 2018)

Should we expect anything more than lots of rain and a few boomers over the next few days?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> Should we expect anything more than lots of rain and a few boomers over the next few days?


I don't even know that it will be "Lot's or rain", just rain and it will be hit and miss. Not like the pop up shower variety, but more like the drizzling in one location and an all out frog strangler in another. Boomers can be expected with the temps we have with the High Pressure over Florduh pumping gulf moisture northward turning us into a sauna. With the soup thick enough boomers can be expected but not in a organized line sweeping the state. If there is a spot that gets a fair amount of sun over an open pasture or good concrete jungle and sufficient thermals set up creating dynamic lift then they could develop high enough to maybe even drop some hail. I don't see any naders happening, but you can never count out a quick bounce and go if a cell reaches anvil proportions.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2018)

Daggum if it didn't FLOOD 'tween Deepstep and Macon today..


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 20, 2018)

Any chance this big system moving into west Tennessee will hold together over our area in NW Georgia?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> Any chance this big system moving into west Tennessee will hold together over our area in NW Georgia?


What you're really asking is; Will the severe weather warnings happening over those areas translate to NW GA later tonight? I would like to say no, due to loss of daytime heating and energy. It should blow into NW AL with great fanfare and bravado, but by the time it reaches us later tonight it will be all worn out and barely offer a spit and drizzle. 

At least that's what I'm going with right now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2018)

Right after this picture a few minutes ago it commenced a hard rain.  Right now that farmer is walking that irrigation pivot as hard as he can so it`s inline with the wind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2018)

Looks like a few boomers survived to sneak into NW GA. Nothing too crazy.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 21, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like a few boomers survived to sneak into NW GA. Nothing too crazy.


We thought it was going to storm and then nothing happened. Having to mow the grass twice a week still just to keep it under control.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2018)

A little cooler for a few days. Makes me happy happy happy.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 23, 2018)

Sure did feel better this A.M. in the 30078.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2018)

Early fall yall!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Early fall yall!


There it is folks. When we return to the 90's in a week or so y'all can blame Toyota4x4 for jinxing us.


----------



## jeardley (Aug 25, 2018)

Durn it yota, I don't like 90's for the bow opener


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 25, 2018)

We've had low 50s the last couple mornings. 51 yesterday morning. It's been down in the 40s in some of the higher elevations.


----------



## jbird1 (Aug 25, 2018)

The Old Farmer's Almanac is predicting a warm and dry Winter for 2019 due to a "decrease in solar activity and the expected arrival of a weak El Nino, which will prevent cold air masses from lingering in the North.'  As always, I'll be relying on my trusty weather rock for the latest data.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 25, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There it is folks. When we return to the 90's in a week or so y'all can blame Toyota4x4 for jinxing us.



I didn’t say early fall starting in August lol. I just hope it’s kinda cooler in September here. Always in the high 80s ugh. And I saw some weather doods on Facebook saying the winter will be colder but like always we’ll wait and see.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Aug 25, 2018)

Whew, thanks for clearing that up. I was getting ready to pack the car to head south.


----------



## carver (Aug 25, 2018)

It's been nice up here in the mountains...….this morning


----------



## jbird1 (Aug 27, 2018)

jbird1 said:


> The Old Farmer's Almanac is predicting a warm and dry Winter for 2019 due to a "decrease in solar activity and the expected arrival of a weak El Nino, which will prevent cold air masses from lingering in the North.'  As always, I'll be relying on my trusty weather rock for the latest data.



It seems the Farmer's Almanac and the "Old" Farmer's Almanac are in disagreement.  "Contrary to the stories storming the web, our time-tested, long range formula is pointing towards a very long, cold, and snow filled winter.  We stand by our forecast and formula, which accurately predicted the storms last winter..."


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 27, 2018)

jbird1 said:


> It seems the Farmer's Almanac and the "Old" Farmer's Almanac are in disagreement.  "Contrary to the stories storming the web, our time-tested, long range formula is pointing towards a very long, cold, and snow filled winter.  We stand by our forecast and formula, which accurately predicted the storms last winter..."


I hope not,I fully expect to still be wading the creek into November and wearing shorts and t shirts we'll into December


----------



## jbird1 (Aug 27, 2018)

As always 'round these parts, it's day to day and only the weather rock truly knows.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 27, 2018)

We always have a long, cold, and snow-filled winter here. I hate winter. I hate it a lot.


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 27, 2018)

The cool mornings from over the weekend and last week along with no rain sho have stop, halt, who goes there on my grass. I like it a lot.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 28, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> We always have a long, cold, and snow-filled winter here. I hate winter. I hate it a lot.



Brace yourself Hillbilly.

https://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather-outlook/2019-winter-forecast


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 28, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> We always have a long, cold, and snow-filled winter here. I hate winter. I hate it a lot.


You need to retire to Fl and buy a certain persons house so they can buy mine and I can move to the snow mountain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm waiting to see if this Tropical system the GFS and EURO are showing for the first week of September materializes. The Canadian models aren't so strong on it. 

The long range month by month forecast gives us a drier September, then wet in October, drier in November then the next three months are wet. It shows average or just .25c above average for temps, but that is also subjective. 

This current level of solar activity, or lack thereof is signifying the beginning of a long awaited "minimum". Historically when such solar activity has waned we have seen decades of cooling, lower UV radiation and reduced magnetic disturbances. The last "Grand Minimum" was the Maunder Minimum between 1645 and 1715 which was often referred to as the Little Ice Age. 

If indeed we do hit a minimum period the Global Warming debate is dead in the water. IF this comes to fruition all I have to say is, you better keep a good stock of firewood.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 28, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm waiting to see if this Tropical system the GFS and EURO are showing for the first week of September materializes. The Canadian models aren't so strong on it.
> 
> The long range month by month forecast gives us a drier September, then wet in October, drier in November then the next three months are wet. It shows average or just .25c above average for temps, but that is also subjective.
> 
> ...


It also looks like historically before a solar minimum sets in all the way there are wild swings in temp(way hot, way cold). Seems like we have been seein a bit of that the last few years, but im no expert for sure.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2018)

livinoutdoors said:


> It also looks like historically before a solar minimum sets in all the way there are wild swings in temp(way hot, way cold). Seems like we have been seein a bit of that the last few years, but im no expert for sure.


Neither are the experts.


----------



## jbird1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm waiting to see if this Tropical system the GFS and EURO are showing for the first week of September materializes. The Canadian models aren't so strong on it.
> 
> The long range month by month forecast gives us a drier September, then wet in October, drier in November then the next three months are wet. It shows average or just .25c above average for temps, but that is also subjective.
> 
> ...



Very interesting stuff indeed.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 30, 2018)

Ugh, when is the steam sauna going to go away? It's still miserable at 10:00 at night around me.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 30, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> Ugh, when is the steam sauna going to go away? It's still miserable at 10:00 at night around me.



Was super humid here this morning, but we did get over 2 inches of rain yesterday. Most of it came from about 10:30 until early this morning.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 30, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> Was super humid here this morning, but we did get over 2 inches of rain yesterday. Most of it came from about 10:30 until early this morning.



We keep getting little showers that make it feel like walking into a spa once they leave. It's getting pretty old.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Aug 30, 2018)

Sure would be nice to get a good shower or so, mowed grass this morning & it is really dry around here (Wilcox Co.)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2018)

It is officially summer until September 23rd. 

Hope this help's.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is officially summer until September 23rd.
> 
> Hope this help's.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Sep 1, 2018)

Coming down good here in Wilcox right now, got 2/10's last night. We need it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2018)

Dirtroad Johnson said:


> Coming down good here in Wilcox right now, got 2/10's last night. We need it.


Send some my way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

Getting some good thunder down here @ AMS.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

Bama-3x the yardage as Louisville


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Bama-3x the yardage as Louisville



Lol, I thought I posted that in the driveler. Must be that brain fog from the gabapentin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Lol, I thought I posted that in the driveler. Must be that brain fog from the gabapentin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2018)

Keeping an eye on Gordon. Currently he is 160 miles due west of Sarasota and heading WNW. NHC puts it at a Cat1 right before landfall, but the gulf is a hot tub and I could see it achieving Cat1 before daylight if the dryer air to it's west doesn't disrupt it too much. Current target landfall is between Biloxi and Gulfport. That is where all of the spotters, meteorologist and chasers are setting up. Should be a big rain maker for that region and all areas to it's immediate N, NE and East. Current timing will put Gordon coming onshore near low tide, which is optimal if it happens, but there will still be a considerable surge for allot of areas below 3ft ASL.


----------



## fountain (Sep 4, 2018)

Keep us updated M


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2018)

Here ya go.


----------



## fountain (Sep 4, 2018)

Shoveling some snow huh?  I wish I could remember the last year or two and see if it was right.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2018)

Nick's spoonin Persimmons.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2018)

Rough stuff happenin down near Herron Bay and Dauphin Island right now. Tryin to contact one of my WX page FB members that is in Perdido Key to see how they are makin it. Gonna be a long night for them folks on the Alabama coast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2018)

Y'all want to see live footage go to this link and click on any of the green dots. Gary Schmitt is in Spanish Fort AL and is streaming live feed. Brett Adair was who I was following but lost his feed in Herron Bay.

https://livestormchasing.com/map


----------



## fountain (Sep 5, 2018)

What's the outlook for us in Ga?  How do you think it may affect us and when...if any?


----------



## smokey30725 (Sep 5, 2018)

Some reports I am seeing are saying it's not Gordon, but the one behind him that we should worry about. Any truth to that?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Sep 5, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> Some reports I am seeing are saying it's not Gordon, but the one behind him that we should worry about. Any truth to that?


Predicted to become a Cat 3 and impact the Carolina's


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 5, 2018)

With Gordon's pinwheel throwing humid air north (on the east side) and pulling northern air southward (on the western side) through western Arkansas at the moment, I bet the next cold front that clears out this humid weather will be a good one!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2018)

smokey30725 said:


> Some reports I am seeing are saying it's not Gordon, but the one behind him that we should worry about. Any truth to that?


Not from me, but Snow Boy likes to believe that palmreader stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> With Gordon's pinwheel throwing humid air north (on the east side) and pulling northern air southward (on the western side) through western Arkansas at the moment, I bet the next cold front that clears out this humid weather will be a good one!


It's gonna be a week or two before we see one of those.


----------



## pjciii (Sep 6, 2018)

i have a question for all are weather guys. Why did NOAA add Tropical and Sub-tropical cyclone to the Atlantic forecast and prediction. those had always been used for the pacific storms along with typhoon.  also why are they now naming tropical storms? i asked our metro department and they didn't have an answer for it last week.
thank you in advance
patrick


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

They have always identified sub-tropical systems, just not with a number designation and for as far as I can remember tropical storms have had names. Of course, I'm old and my memory don't go back that far. 


They have always identified sub-tropical systems, just not with a number designation and for as far as I can remember tropical storms have had names. Of course, I'm old and my memory don't go back that far. 


They have always identified sub-tropical systems, just not with a number designation and for as far as I can remember tropical storms have had names. Of course, I'm old and my memory don't go back that far.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

Around the 18th is when we'll get a good shot of cooler air, according to the GFS.
Give or take a day or two. Too far out to nail it down.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2018)

They have always identified sub-tropical systems, just not with a number designation and for as far as I can remember tropical storms have had names. Of course, I'm old and my memory don't go back that far.


----------



## pjciii (Sep 6, 2018)

these are my understanding of the definitions after 40 years in aviation. hence my question on cyclone


*"hurricane"* (the North Atlantic Ocean, the Northeast Pacific Ocean east of the dateline, or the South Pacific Ocean east of 160E)
*"typhoon"* (the Northwest Pacific Ocean west of the dateline)
*"severe tropical cyclone" or "Category 3 cyclone" and above* (the Southwest Pacific Ocean west of 160°E or Southeast Indian Ocean east of 90°E)
*"very severe cyclonic storm"* (the North Indian Ocean)
*"tropical cyclone"* (the Southwest Indian Ocean)
 _(Neumann 1993)_.


_Last updated : July 15, 2011_
patrick


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 6, 2018)

For cold weather fans... a new record low this morning at International Falls, Minnesota... 28 degrees...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

pjciii said:


> these are my understanding of the definitions after 40 years in aviation. hence my question on cyclone
> 
> 
> *"hurricane"* (the North Atlantic Ocean, the Northeast Pacific Ocean east of the dateline, or the South Pacific Ocean east of 160E)
> ...


None of that is what I was what you asked in the original question, from how I read it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2018)

Of course, I don't say "Foy-Yay" for Foyer and I'm not a big fan of now using the Middle Eastern term of Haboob for Dust Storm. I guess they think it makes them sound cool speaking something other than english for events in the US. 

Personally I like our language just fine.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> For cold weather fans... a new record low this morning at International Falls, Minnesota... 28 degrees...



Snowed on pikes peak also.


----------



## tcward (Sep 7, 2018)

Florence....what is she gonna do? Latest Weather Channel forecast looks.....scary.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 7, 2018)

tcward said:


> Florence....what is she gonna do? Latest Weather Channel forecast looks.....scary.


Looks like now it's gonna come ashore right over my son's house. It's still nearly a week out, though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2018)

I hope that thing curves back out into the north Atlantic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

All of the previous comments. Model guidance is not firm yet and the ensemble members range from an east Fla (low potential) to NC landfall or anywhere in between. A good many members have her curving back out to the Atlantic also. 

Two factors yet to be resolved may or will influence the track. If the current Atlantic high pressure breaks down or moves east this will favor a more northerly track. There is also the potential for a strong trough out of eastern canada that would encourage Florence to recurve out to the Atlantic. 

Currently the potential and timing of either or both of those influences are not set in stone so for now we have to consider the currently projected range of path potentials. 

This should be a Wednesday landfall but even that is subject to the motion of the storm over the next few days. For now its a wait and see situation with preparation precautions needed by all in the projected path.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 7, 2018)

All I want to know is should I just man up and go fishing tomorrow{I'm physically worn out from a rough work week and getting back on the river in my kayak would take a toll}or chance a possible washout next week and not being able to go at all?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> All I want to know is should I just man up and go fishing tomorrow{I'm physically worn out from a rough work week and getting back on the river in my kayak would take a toll}or chance a possible washout next week and not being able to go at all?


I don't know. where are you and what river are you talking about?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## ssramage (Sep 7, 2018)

Watching this one closely from St. Simons.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 7, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't know. where are you and what river are you talking about?


West central Ga. Chattahoochee R.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> West central Ga. Chattahoochee R.


You've probably got a day or two.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2018)

If you have family along the eastern seaboard, especially in SC or NC they need to be making plans now. If they are in wait and see mode then you need to make sure their legal and financial affairs are in order. Florence isn't playing.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

What kinda power is she packing Migggy?


----------



## Greene728 (Sep 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> What kinda power is she packing Migggy?



I’m no Miggy Dawg, but the weather folks are predicting major hurricane by the time she arrives which is a minimum category 3 I believe. Not good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2018)

From our FB WX Page. 

While the exact landfall is far from being pinpointed just yet, here is a little information that will effect the severity of damage to be expected from storm surge. IF it is a SC / NC border landfall then Myrtle Beach will be close to ground zero (this is tremendous IF this far out) the tide chart is listed below, and IF this is a Cat 4 then the water will start piling up well before landfall. Also I'm including a storm surge for Cat 4 map for that area. ***ALL OF THIS IS SPECULATIVE AT THIS POINT AND NOT A FORECAST*** but it is information that is need to know if you live in that area or have friends or family that does. A landfalling major hurricane at or near high tide is a worst case scenario.

The 11am advisory was just published so I'm going to include it here as well.

http://noaa.maps.arcgis.com/apps/MapSeries/index.html…


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2018)

From our FB WX page this morning.



> ***NOT A FORECAST***
> 
> Had to say that because I am going to quote my initial thoughts / precautions when we first started discussing Florence a few days ago at the end of this post.
> 
> ...



Sorry but GON won't let me post the GFS GIF on here. It can be found on our FB WX page.


----------



## SGaither (Sep 9, 2018)

Miguel,

What is the likelihood that Florence stays south and makes land fall in Florida? 
Is it possible with the Bermuda High and warmer waters near the south of Florida to draw it further south?

I’ve got a fishing trip planned to go out of Nags Head next Saturday that I’ve been looking forward to since June but it looks like a rain check will be issued.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 9, 2018)

SGaither said:


> Miguel,
> 
> What is the likelihood that Florence stays south and makes land fall in Florida?
> Is it possible with the Bermuda High and warmer waters near the south of Florida to draw it further south?
> ...


I would say going out in a fishin vessel next week anywhere between Lauderdale and New Jersey might be a bumpy ride... 

Good luck man, hope you get it in!


----------



## SGaither (Sep 9, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> I would say going out in a fishin vessel next week anywhere between Lauderdale and New Jersey might be a bumpy ride...
> 
> Good luck man, hope you get it in!



You’re right about the bumpy ride and I’m not too optimistic that this trip will happen as planned. I’m hopeful that the charter will still be around after the storm. My thoughts and prayers will be for all in its path.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2018)

SGaither said:


> Miguel,
> 
> What is the likelihood that Florence stays south and makes land fall in Florida?
> Is it possible with the Bermuda High and warmer waters near the south of Florida to draw it further south?
> ...


Currently........Slim to none.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 9, 2018)

Are we going to get wet from this thing?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Are we going to get wet from this thing?


Too soon to tell.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 9, 2018)

Mig, we will be in the gulf (destin)on the 15th thru 22nd. What is Isaac suppose to do? Stay low or turn? Will we be gone by then?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2018)

sinclair1 said:


> Mig, we will be in the gulf (destin)on the 15th thru 22nd. What is Isaac suppose to do? Stay low or turn? Will we be gone by then?


I wish I could answer that. Isaac won't be in position to really start monitoring until around next Thursday or Friday. I would imagine you'll be ok if this big blast of cold air comes barreling down the pipe around the 18th to 20th. Of course that might make for some good thunderstorm pics for you while you're there too.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wish I could answer that. Isaac won't be in position to really start monitoring until around next Thursday or Friday. I would imagine you'll be ok if this big blast of cold air comes barreling down the pipe around the 18th to 20th. Of course that might make for some good thunderstorm pics for you while you're there too.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2018)

sinclair1 said:


> Thanks for the reply.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 9, 2018)

And now for Isaac...
Whassat Mexican weather rock say about a washout in the North Georgia Mountains next weekend?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> And now for Isaac...
> Whassat Mexican weather rock say about a washout in the North Georgia Mountains next weekend?


Way too soon to speculate on Isaac. 

As far as a washout in N. GA that would come from Florence IF she held current projected track and had enough wrap around precip. Too son to speculate on that as well.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 9, 2018)

Derp...
I meant Florence.
Please keep us updated...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> Derp...
> I meant Florence.
> Please keep us updated...


Thats ok Calvin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

From now until Wednesday there will be allot of wait and see regarding Florence as the forward motion of the storm progresses and the Potential Landfall Cone narrows. The culprit is the high pressure to the north that some models are speculating will stay stationary steering Florence more towards Myrtle Beach while others show the HPS moving east and south steering it more towards a Pamlico Sound landfall. There will be a lot of chatter both amateur and pro regarding these possibilities over the next few days.

Personally, I'm not going to have much to say about it for a couple of days until the storm gets much closer and upper level influences reveal what they are really going to do to effect this storm. So it may get a bit boring on this page in that time, but if you are anywhere along the cone of influence that does not mean you should cease preparations.
Others are wondering how Florence will effect Georgia in the way of rain and winds. Again, I will not be speculating on that during the same period. There are many factors that will effect it's influence on us. Size of storm and it's wind field, how far west the moisture is wrapping around and specific landfall.
Be patient and stay tuned.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 10, 2018)

Tv mets are saying this thing could stall out once it makes landfall making for biblical amounts of rain


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Tv mets are saying this thing could stall out once it makes landfall making for biblical amounts of rain


I expect it to do so, at least for a couple of days, but then a strong cold trough out of Canada will be diving in to sweep it away. Again the timing of that event is still up in the air too. If Florence is slower making landfall and the trough moves a little faster then the entire landfall scenario could change. Just too many players on the field that haven't revealed their intent yet. All we have right now is speculation.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2018)

Hurry cane!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Hurry cane!



no I think it will miss FL.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

Just sayin.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 10, 2018)

Ive gotta get a few French drains put in this week just in case she shifts and stalls out close to us ughhhhhh


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2018)

The current tracking map puts it making landfall right over my son's house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ive gotta get a few French drains put in this week just in case she shifts and stalls out close to us ughhhhhh


If y'all get sit and spin rain, we will all get it. Oh, and for the record, a french drain won't help.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If y'all get sit and spin rain, we will all get it. Oh, and for the record, a french drain won't help.



It will help standing water around the house bec the roofers didn't add any gutters to my new metal roof lol.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> It will help standing water around the house bec the roofers didn't add any gutters to my new metal roof lol.


Once the ground becomes saturated a french drain has reached capacity and is about as useless as a screen door on a submarine, especially when we are talking tropical monsoons. 

Under normal seasonal rain, they do a great job, that is until the bio-elements grow a film over them and roots clog them up.

Hope this helps. 

PS: I didn't stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night. Drainage problems are one of my specialties.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Once the ground becomes saturated a french drain has reached capacity and is about as useless as a screen door on a submarine, especially when we are talking tropical monsoons.
> 
> Under normal seasonal rain, they do a great job, that is until the bio-elements grow a film over them and roots clog them up.
> 
> ...



Well that info is too late now ive done got the ditches dug by hand ugh lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Well that info is too late now ive done got the ditches dug by hand ugh lol


Well, the good news is, if a tropical system does a sit and spin over you, once it washes all of that fresh dirt off of the pipe from those ditches it'll drain real good. 
Then all you'll have to fix is the erosion aka canyons after it stops.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 10, 2018)

Let’s hope it stays east!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

PSA regarding evacuations and Domestic Pets. 

There is a falsehood spreading around the social media world & internet that under the amended Stafford Act and new act was created called the PETS Act. This part is true.

The statement goes on to say that if you are evacuating inland to a motel / hotel it is illegal under the PETS Act for any motel to deny you accommodations for you and your pets. This part is false. 

Under the Stafford / PETS act the government has made specific provisions for government and non-profit shelters to accept and care for your pet and be reimbursed for such actions provided the necessary three forms are filled out and submitted. 

Don't believe everything you read on the internet. Google the alleged claims and get the facts.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Read elsewhere that Jim Cantore has been seen in Wilmington.  Guess that means it won't hit that area...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

bassboy1 said:


> Read elsewhere that Jim Cantore has been seen in Wilmington.  Guess that means it won't hit that area...




No, but he'll lean into a breeze and claim it's hurricane force winds while a local rides down the street on a bicycle behind him in the camera shot. Seen it happen, honest to God.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2018)

The 11pm graphic projections just came out and what I have been suspecting would happen is starting. The projected landfall has shifted to the north some. My personal opinion that I've kept close to the vest was for a Pamlico Sount landing at worst and a recurve back out to the Atlantic at best. Let's keep hoping for a continual trend to the north.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm baffled this morning and really have never seen much like this. I am posting this from our FB WX page this morning for informative purposes only just to show what our PRO Mets are going through chasing down this storm and what track it will take.



> UGH!!!!
> 
> NOT A FORECAST
> 
> ...



I would like to show you the gif of this insane path, but nothing I try allows me to post it here on GON. If you are a FaceBook user you can view it on our WX page over there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2018)

Send some rain to the 30132


----------



## redeli (Sep 11, 2018)

Migs ,,how will this effect ga


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

redeli said:


> Migs ,,how will this effect ga


right now it won't


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 11, 2018)

Up to 20" of rain for landfall area and possible 12-15' storm surge....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

A new moon and high tide are a bad combo for a hurricane landfall. Add to that torrential rainfall and it's a combination for a massive natural disaster.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Of you morons make me have to start a new thread over this one I'm gonna be ill. 

This is getting just plain stupid. Now the GFS agrees with a more southerly landfall and inshore progression west then north. NOW the EURO brings it in at Myrtle Beach and takes it over to Augusta GA. THERE IS ZERO MODEL CONSENSUS ON THIS STORM RIGHT NOW!!!!! Glad I keep my hair short enough so I can't pull it out. This model disagreement is about as stupid as a soup sammich.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2018)

That is not good news Miggy.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Of you morons make me have to start a new thread over this one I'm gonna be ill.
> 
> This is getting just plain stupid. Now the GFS agrees with a more southerly landfall and inshore progression west then north. NOW the EURO brings it in at Myrtle Beach and takes it over to Augusta GA. THERE IS ZERO MODEL CONSENSUS ON THIS STORM RIGHT NOW!!!!! Glad I keep my hair short enough so I can't pull it out. This model disagreement is about as stupid as a soup sammich.


You need to start flipping a coin.To hot for jello.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Of you morons make me have to start a new thread over this one I'm gonna be ill.
> 
> This is getting just plain stupid. Now the GFS agrees with a more southerly landfall and inshore progression west then north. NOW the EURO brings it in at Myrtle Beach and takes it over to Augusta GA. THERE IS ZERO MODEL CONSENSUS ON THIS STORM RIGHT NOW!!!!! Glad I keep my hair short enough so I can't pull it out. This model disagreement is about as stupid as a soup sammich.




I cleaned it up for you, Hugh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That is not good news Miggy.


I don't know what else to tell people that treat this storm like it's one of the other cat2 or cat3 storms that have hit and they rode it out. 

Here's a clue. A Cat 4 of this magnitude expends the same energy over it's life cycle equivalent to 10,000 nuclear bombs. A Cat 4 is not merely a step up from a Cat 3. It is exponentially stronger and more deadly.


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Mom's house is a block off the water in Southport...not looking good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Contra traffic in Myrtle Beach and Charleston is now in effect. Both sides are the freeway are one way traffic out. Charleston is one way all of the way to Columbia.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Potential storm surge for a Cat 4 in NC. With high tide and a strong surge it could be much worse.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Potential storm surge during a Cat4 for SC. Same goes for tide and landfall.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2018)

I hate it for those folks and hope they`ll get out while they can. Gonna be a lot of destruction and it will be a long time before those survivors know normal again.


----------



## gasmasher (Sep 11, 2018)

Trying to find a room for my brother and dogs who lives a couple miles from the NC coast. All the places I've checked are already full. Hope his boats and equipment make it ok.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2018)

Yikes the latest euro puts ga into play now don't it miggy? I have a buddy in Charleston I told him Saturday he best be packin up may be right ugh!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2018)

gasmasher said:


> Trying to find a room for my brother and dogs who lives a couple miles from the NC coast. All the places I've checked are already full. Hope his boats and equipment make it ok.



Look far west of the state like hickory and even further. Lady I work with said the are getting a few coming into Murphy where she lives.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2018)

heard on the radio atlanta motels/hotels are getting full


----------



## gasmasher (Sep 11, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Look far west of the state like hickory and even further. Lady I work with said the are getting a few coming into Murphy where she lives.


Thanks for the tip. He texted that he got a ride with a camper to koa in Charlotte.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yikes the latest euro puts ga into play now don't it miggy? I have a buddy in Charleston I told him Saturday he best be packin up may be right ugh!


Last nights euro had her coming in near MB and headin north. Now that is todays GFS and the Euro earlier this morning came in MB cut over the Augusta then headed north. Now the Euro is saying MB to Augusta to NW GA. 


I got Gordon right, but it was a he storm.
This she storm is twistin my gut and my brain at the same time. 

If y'all quit hearin from me it's because I ran out of Gold Peak Sweet Tea and had a nervous breakdown. Look for me in all of the local nuthouses and check in on me. Visitors will be nice.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Last nights euro had her coming in near MB and headin north. Now that is todays GFS and the Euro earlier this morning came in MB cut over the Augusta then headed north. Now the Euro is saying MB to Augusta to NW GA.
> 
> 
> I got Gordon right, but it was a he storm.
> ...


Go visit Elfii He will have something that will calm your nerves.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Last nights euro had her coming in near MB and headin north. Now that is todays GFS and the Euro earlier this morning came in MB cut over the Augusta then headed north. Now the Euro is saying MB to Augusta to NW GA.
> 
> 
> I got Gordon right, but it was a he storm.
> ...




You need a cup of my campfire coffee chased with 4 fingers of Knob Creek Bourbon. Now git back to work and keep us posted on that harricane.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> You need a cup of my campfire coffee chased with 4 fingers of Knob Creek Bourbon. Now git back to work and keep us posted on that harricane.


After this is over I might just have to come visit you for a day or three and try that out, along with some swamp time, if it isn't out of it's banks.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2018)

gasmasher said:


> Thanks for the tip. He texted that he got a ride with a camper to koa in Charlotte.



Also Atlanta motor speedway opened for campers tent or trailers for free if you know of anyone else looking. That’s a drive from the coast but worst case it’s there.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Last nights euro had her coming in near MB and headin north. Now that is todays GFS and the Euro earlier this morning came in MB cut over the Augusta then headed north. Now the Euro is saying MB to Augusta to NW GA.
> 
> 
> I got Gordon right, but it was a he storm.
> ...



Crazy little loop for sure. May rain out the Braves game Saturday we are going to ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

If the Euro verifies the UGA game will be in peril too.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 11, 2018)

It's already claimed 3 games Saturday. NC state vs WV, NC vs UCF, and one more I can't remember off the top of my head. I say UCF should fly there Natty banner through it to show who's really boss


----------



## malak05 (Sep 11, 2018)

Watching the dang models of this Hurricane. If the 12z Euro were to somehow verify it would be one of the wonkest storm tracks we've seen in our life and also one which would put parts of the I-20 Corrider thru ATL would feel a huge storm transitioning from Low Grade Hurricane to Tropical storm/depression.

Models are outside of initially coming into the SC/NC border region are all over the place regarding what it does otherwise though at moment.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 11, 2018)

I wonder if SC Gov made a mistake by taking the western costal counties out of the mandatory evacuation?


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2018)

Been watching the WC. (Don't do Facebook) this is one bad storm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

malak05 said:


> Watching the dang models of this Hurricane. If the 12z Euro were to somehow verify it would be one of the wonkest storm tracks we've seen in our life and also one which would put parts of the I-20 Corrider thru ATL would feel a huge storm transitioning from Low Grade Hurricane to Tropical storm/depression.
> 
> Models are outside of initially coming into the SC/NC border region are all over the place regarding what it does otherwise though at moment.


The EURO still had Florence at a 988mb storm as it exited N Ga. That's just insane. 
Personally I think the EURO has been smoking too much weed lately.


----------



## gretchp (Sep 11, 2018)

what is your FB page's Name?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

gretchp said:


> what is your FB page's Name?


You have a PM / Conversation incoming.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 11, 2018)

Traffic was already crazy on I-40 west in western NC this afternoon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Traffic was already crazy on I-40 west in western NC this afternoon.


Must be headin to western Tennessee. That prolly the only motels left with vacancies.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 11, 2018)

North GA needs some rain but no deluge. Been skipping properties all week. Lawns and grounds are dry and browning.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Must be headin to western Tennessee. That prolly the only motels left with vacancies.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have a PM / Conversation incoming.


X2. I'll get Jenn to pull it up


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have a PM / Conversation incoming.



Would you send it to me too.   Thanks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 11, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039644001752821760


----------



## someguyintraffic (Sep 11, 2018)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039644001752821760



That looks terrible.


----------



## malak05 (Sep 11, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> That looks terrible.


That's the scary part if it plays out like that as Miggy said 988 pressure as storm leaves N. Georgia just looking a pressure of 988 alone that's possibly still a borderline hurricane as it leaves GA it's rare that GA other then coastal regions sees hurricane level rain and wind


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 11, 2018)

Same graphic I posted over on our FB page with a warning that it was an outlier from the other models. Though the GFS has capitulated in that direction on it's last run, the CMC is the only one that seems to have any sanity about it. 

I'm trying not to post too many different models as it only serves to confuse folks. Right now nothing is set in stone but am expecting much more congruency between the models tomorrow. 

Sometimes you just have to wait for them to agree, even though everyone wants an answer. 

This one's named after a woman and apparently someone asked her where she'd like to eat.


----------

